# [Erfahrungsbericht+kleiner Modemtest] 1&1 Surf & Phone Flat Special - DSL16000



## K3n$! (21. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*[Erfahrungsbericht+Modemtest] 
-
1&1 Surf & Phone Flat Special - DSL16000
*​


Hallo PCGH-User, 

ich möchte Euch hier meine Erfahrungen mit 1&1 DSL schildern und zeigen, was man alles aus seiner Leitung herausholen kann. 
Vorweg möchte ich hier einen großen Dank an den User TurricanVeteran aussprechen, der mir bei der Geschwindigkeitsoptimierung
sehr geholfen hat. Dazu aber später mehr. 
Wem der ganze Bericht zum Anbieter 1&1 zu lang ist, der kann auch gern gleich zum Punkt "3.2 Optimierung" springen. Hier zeige ich, 
was ich alles aus meiner Leitung herausgeholt habe.


*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

0. Vorbemerkungen
1. Bestellung
2. Schaltung
3.1 Einrichtung
3.2 Optimierung
4. Abschlussbemerkung


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

0. Vorbemerkungen

Im heutigen Zeitalter der Informationstechnologie kann man praktisch nicht mehr auf das Internet verzichten. Ich als Student
habe das Glück im Wohnheim per Glasfaserkabel an die TU angeschlossen zu sein. Das hört sich auf den ersten Blick traumhaft 
an, beim näheren Betrachten und einiger Umgewöhnungszeit merkt man aber schnell: Hier stimmt was nicht. 
Der Haken an der Sache ist nämlich der, dass man den Studenten nur 7GB Traffic pro Woche einräumt. Das mag zwar dem einen 
oder anderen genügen, aber wenn man viel auf Mediatheken, Foren, Youtube und co. unterwegs ist, man zusätzlich Onlinegames
spielt und ab und an mit der Familie skypen will, wird das schnell sehr eng. Hat man dann das Limit erreicht, wird nicht wie bei 
mobilen Tarifen gedrosselt, sondern gleich abgeschaltet, bis man wieder Traffic hat. 
Das hat mich, als Nutzer von VDSL50 ohne Limit, sehr schnell gestört und nun musste Abhilfe her. 

_Vorab muss ich auch sagen, dass ein Anschluss von 1&1 für mich so gut wie ausgeschlossen war. Wir hatten früher schon einmal
einen 1&1 DSL Anschluss und sind auf die AntiVirus-Abofalle reingefallen. Letztlich mussten wir 2 Jahre für ein Produkt bezahlen, 
das wir weder bestellt noch benutzt haben. Auch aus Bekanntenkreise kannte man Ähnliches: Kundenunfreundlichkeit^10._

» zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis


1. Bestellung

Also habe ich mich nach einem zusätzlichen DSL Anschluss umgeschaut. Klar war: Günstig muss er sein! 
Ich habe also erst einmal diverse Verfügbarkeitstests abgecheckt. Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, ist die Gegend hier gut 
ausgebaut: DSL bis 16k (Telekom und Telefonica) und VDSL (nur Telekom) wäre beides verfügbar. 
Eine Nachfrage bei Easybell ergab, dass ich mit ca. 6MBit/s rechnen kann, wenn ich DSL über Telefonica Leitungen ordere. Das
war mir allerdings dann doch etwas zu wenig. Bei 1&1 und der Telekom hieß es nun auch bis 16MBit/s, aber dass man sich auf 
die Aussagen so einfach verlassen kann, wurde ja schon oft widerlegt. 
Beim Recherchieren ist mir nun aber das Angebot von 1&1 aufgefallen, in dem es heißt, man könne 1 Monat testen und innerhalb
dieses Monats einfach ohne Angabe von Gründen kündigen. Trotz meiner Erfahrungen hat mich die Möglichkeit der vorzeitigen 
Kündigung und vor allem auch der günstige Preis von nur 19,99€ für eine Doppelflat überzeugt. Auch hier habe ich zwar ein 
monatliches Downloadvolumen von 100GB, aber das ist zum einen erträglich und zum anderen wird danach nur gedrosselt und
nicht gleich abgeschaltet. 
Kurz um: Ich habe mich für das Produkt 1&1 Surf & Phone Flat Special mit bis zu 16MBit/s entschieden.

Bei der Bestellung habe ich mich für die Onlinevariante entschieden. Beim Bestellprozess gab es viele Optionen, die den Vertrag 
teurer machen (Handy-Option, bessere Hardware, Surfstick, usw.). Ganz am Ende war dann wieder das gute Antiviren Paket.
Da ich aber diesmal sozusagen vorgewarnt war, habe ich es einfach rausgelöscht und gut ist's. 

» zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis


2. Schaltung

Nun denn bekam ich einige Mails vom 1und1 Support. Zum einen sollte ich ihnen Informationen zum Vormieter zusenden. Hätte
derjenige einen DSL Anschluss schon gehabt, wäre evtl. der Anschluss durch die Telekom entfallen. Da dies hier aber nicht der
Fall war, fiel diese Möglichkeit des Geldsparens weg (1und1 hätte hier die einmalige Anschlussgebühr von 39,90€ reduziert). 
Nun war ich also gespannt: Wann wird mein DSL Anschluss geschaltet ?

Zwei Tage später bekam ich die Email mit den Daten: Nur knapp 2 Wochen später soll die Schaltung sein. Ich habe mich darüber
sehr gefreut, da mir hier einige Kommilitonen erzählt haben, dass es wiederum bei einem anderen fast 3 Monate bis zur Schaltung
gedauert hat. Knapp eine Woche später kam die DSL Hardware per GLS. Ich habe daraufhin gleich den Hausmeister angesprochen, 
er sollte doch bitte in einer Woche die Tür zum Raum, in dem sich der APL befindet, am Schaltungtermin aufschließen. 

Es verging nun eine Woche und ich nahm mir für den Termin extra "frei". Die Telekomtechniker kamen und machten schon einen
sehr gestressten Eindruck. Ich freute mich, dass nun endlich der Anschluss geschaltet werden sollte, doch dann teilte mir der 
eine Techniker mit: "Die Tür zum APL-Raum ist verschlossen!" Ich bat die beiden kurz zu warten, sodass ich den Hausmeister 
anrufe und ihn bitte, schnell die Tür aufzuschließen. Doch die beiden hatten nicht einmal 5min Zeit zu warten. Auch meine Frage,
ob sie denn in einer halben Stunde wiederkommen können, wurde verneint. "Das ist nur bei Telekomkunden machbar."

Nun war ich ziemlich "angepisst". Als ich mich wieder beruhigt hatte, rief ich bei der Hotline von 1und1 an, die tollerweise nur aus
dem 1und1 Netz kostenlos ist, von meinem Handy natürlich nicht :/ Ein neuer Termin wurde vereinbart; der 08.01.2013 sollte es sein. 

Diesmal bemühte ich mich darum, dass der Hausmeister auf jeden Fall den Raum aufschließt. Die Telekomtechniker kamen gegen 10 Uhr
(es waren diesmal zwei jüngere) und machten auch einen freundlicheren Eindruck. Zuerst bastelten sie aus einem Patch Kabel eine 
Vorrichtung, die sie dann bei mir an den RJ45 Anschluss klemmten (wird hier als TAE-Dose genutzt). Wir fuhren in den Keller, sie prüften
alle Leitungen durch und kurz darauf, nach erfolgreichem Patchen, teilte man mir mit: "Wir brauchen noch knapp 1,5h, dann sollte die
Leitung stehen." 


Hier noch eine kleine Chronik:



Spoiler



27.11.2012 > Online Bestellung
27.11.2012 > Email zur Erfassung der Vorbesitzerdaten
27.11.2012 > Bestelleingangsbestätigung für den DSL Anschluss
28.11.2012 > 1. Email zur Kundenfeedback-Befragung
29.11.2012 > Email mit Schaltungstermin
05.12.2012 > DSL Hardware wird versendet
10.12.2012 > 2. Email zur Kundenfeedback-Befragung
14.12.2012 > 1. Termin zur DSL Schaltung
14.12.2012 > 2. Termin per Telefon vereinbart
08.01.2013 > 2. Termin zur DSL Schaltung 
08.01.2013 > DSL Schaltung
11.01.2013 > Austausch-DSL Hardware wird versendet



» zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis


3.1 Einrichtung

Ich warte also nun 1,5h und beobachtete die mitgelieferte Fritzbox 7312. Das kontinuierliche Blinken der Power-LED hörte aber nicht auf.
Es vergingen 8h und nichts passierte. Ich beschloss also 1und1 anzurufen und ihnen die Sache mitzuteilen. Die Dame ging natürlich, wie 
sollte es auch anders sein, erstmal ihre Checkliste durch (.. Steck das Kabel richtig drin ? .. ). Schließlich, nach 10min, hat sie einen Port-
Reset durchgeführt und binnen weniger Sekunden stand die Leitung. Die Fritzbox zeigte nun knapp 10,8MBit/s im Downstream und ungefähr
400KBit/s im Upstream an. Ich habe dann mal kurz gegoogelt und habe erfahren, dass der nächste HVT ca. 1,6km (Auto/Fußgänger) ent-
fernt steht. 
Trotzdem stellte mich das Ergebnis nicht zufrieden. 

» zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis


3.2 Optimierung

Ich kannte allerdings jemand, der mir wahrscheinlich helfen konnte: TurricanVeteran. In seinem Thread "[Test] Kleiner Modemtest am
 Centilium-Port" hat er bereits ein ähnliches Problem gelöst. Ich hab ihn also (mal wieder) kontaktiert. Er riet mir zuerst die 7312 zu tauschen.
Ich hab dann bei 1und1 angerufen und nach einer Fritzbox 7270 gefragt, da diese mit ihrem UR8-Chipsatz besonders gute Ergebnisse erzielen
soll. Leider gäbe es diese Box nicht mehr/nur noch für Bestandskunden. Eine 7330 wäre aber machbar. Ich dachte mir natürlich: Besser als 
nichts und nahm die Box. Was mir besonders gefiel: Die Damen und Herren fragten nicht einmal nach einem Grund, warum ich denn die 7312
tauschen wollte. 
Zwei Tage später kam dann die 7330 wieder per GLS. Ich hab sie dann gleich an die Leitung gehängt. Das Ergebnis war aber ernüchternd. 
Die Box synchronisierte mit der gleichen Geschwindigkeit wie die kleine 7312. Die Box bietet zwar deutlich mehr Features, aber die 
Geschwindigkeit war immer noch nicht besser. 

Ich schrieb wieder Turrican an: Es stand nun Tuning per Telnet auf dem Plan. Wie das geht, könnt ihr hier lesen:
Frequently Asked Questions
Dort: Routeranleitungen > "AVM: Alternative Möglichkeit DSL Synchronisation durch verschiedene Parameter über Telnet der FRITZ!Box zu ändern"

Dies half schon einiges. Ich spielte etwas mit den Werten herum, hier seht ihr, was machbar war. Die einzelnen Werte hab ich allerdings
nicht mehr ganz im Kopf.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mir fiel dann ein, dass ich noch ein weiteres Modem herumliegen habe. Ich fand schließlich das Sphairon Turbolink AR860E1-B, welches ich 
auch direkt an den Anschluss hing. Aber auch hier war zunächst das Ergebnis nicht so besonders toll. Die Box sychronisierte ohne weiteres
Tuning genauso wie die Fritzboxen, vor allem schwankte hier der Sync ziemlich stark. Daten ausgelesen mit OrbMT. LINK





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich installierte dann die Custom Firmware von Routertech. Link: RouterTech • View topic - RouterTech Firmware v2.96 Release (20110502)
Aber auch hier war der Ergebnis eher dürftig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nun riet mir Herr Turrican, dass ich mal nach einem Siemens SL2-141-I bei Ebay Ausschau halten soll. Ich fand dort auch einige Exemplare, 
die für 1€ Startgebot angeboten wurden. Erst nach 6-7 Auktionen bekam ich günstig den Zuschlag bei 1,50€. 3 Tage später bekam ich dann
einen neuen Router mit kaum ersehbaren Schönheitsfehlern (B-Ware). Ich hing sofort die Box dran und las die Werte mit DMT v8.07 aus. 
(Login: admin, Passwort: admin)

Hier die beiden Firmwares Version 3.63w und 3.63m ohne Branding:

3.63w: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3.63m: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Flashen bitte Vorsicht walten lassen. Ich übernehme hier natürlich keine Haftung 
Ich selbst habe die 3.63w-Firmware genutzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch hier das gleiche Bild. Sync bei knapp 10,8MBit/s. Nach langer Suche hab ich dann herausgefunden, wie man hier den SNR senken kann.
[Extras > Weitere Einstellungen > unlock experimental area (Panel/last Tab)] Danach konnte ich im letzten Reiter mit einem Regler den SNR senken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab den Regler auf 50% und dann auf 10% gesetzt. Die Punkte, die man links wählen kann, habe ich zwar testweise gesetzt, allerdings
ging der Sync dadurch leicht runter. 
Ich war nun also schon bei 14,1MBit/s (+3,3MBit/s) im Downstream und fast 700KBit/s (+300KBit/s) im Upstream.
Ein Problem bestand hier aber: Man konnte die Werte nicht speichern. 

Abhilfe schaffte hier der direkte Zugang per Telnet auf die Box (z.B. mit Putty oder direkt in der Windows-Commandline). 
Einfach starten und den Befehlt "save" an die Box senden. Zusätzlich habe ich den Befehl "adsl configure --snr 1" gesendet. 
Dieser bewirkt, dass die Box nun mit nur noch 1% SNR synchronisiert, das Minimum bei DMT lag bei 10%. Wieder auf Save.

Ergebnis: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Downstream: 14,6MBit/s (+3,8MBit/s)
Upstream: 411KBit/s (fast gleich geblieben, warum auch immer)



Ich dachte nun, dass das das Ende der Fahnenstange sei. Nach einigen Tagen habe ich dann noch einmal bei DMT reingeschaut
und stellte mit Verwunderung fest: Dem ist nicht so! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Box hat nochmal ordentlich was draufgelegt, was durch eine verbesserte Trägerbelegung (lt. Turrican) kommt. 
Aktuell liegt der Sync bei 16257/639 KBit/s. 

Vorher: 
Downstream: 10,8MBit/s
Upstream: 400KBit/s

Nachher:
Downstream: 16,5MBit/s
Upstream: 650-700KBit/s

Verbesserung:
Downstream: ~52%
Upstream: ~62,5% bis 75%


» zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis


4. Abschlussbemerkung

Ich hätte vorher nicht gedacht, dass so viel aus der Leitung herauszuholen ist. Ich habe diesen Bericht aus zwei Gründen geschrieben.
Zum einen bin ich positiv überrascht, was den DSL Anbieter 1&1 angeht. Viele Befragungen was die Kundenzufriedenheit angeht, freundliche, 
bemühte Mitarbeiter am Telefon (eigentlich eine Selbstverständlichkeit) und gewohnt gute Hardware lassen mich meine Sichtweise auf diesen
ISP zum Positiven rücken. Natürlich muss hier ein Langzeittest zeigen, was wirklich hinter der Veränderung steckt. Gerade dann, wenn mal
etwas nicht funktioniert, zeigt sich schnell, ob dieser Eindruck Bestand hat oder nicht. 

Zum anderen möchte ich hier zeigen, was man alles aus seiner doch so langsamen DSL Leitung herausholen kann. Das "Tuning" hier war natürlich
nur möglich, weil ich eine ratenadaptive Leitung habe, die nicht fest geschaltet wurde. Andernfalls hätte ich nichts herausholen können. 
Gerade Kunden die bei der Telekom sind, können hier zwar sehen, was theoretisch machbar ist, aber die strickte Schaltungspolitik vom Rosa Riesen
schieb hier einen Riegel davor. Andere Anbieter, wie z.B. Easybell oder eben 1und1 (zumindest in meinem Fall), lassen hier mehr Freiraum für
eigenes Tuning an der Leitung. 

Abschließend hoffe ich, ihr habt bis hier durchgehalten und euch hat der Beitrag gefallen. Falls ihr Fragen habt, einfach her damit. Ich helfe 
euch gern so gut ich kann. Wenn ihr Anmerkungen und (hoffentlich keine) Kritik habt, ist das auch gern gesehen 


Greetz K3n$!



» nach oben


----------



## K3n$! (25. Januar 2013)

*Update #1 - 07.02.2013*

Mittlerweile läuft die Leitung jetzt fast einen Monat. Ich bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden mit der Leistung. 
Obwohl ich nun wirklich an die Grenze der Leitung gehe (1% SNR, ca. 1db), läuft die Leitung trotzdem 
sehr stabil. Ich hatte zwar anfangs ein paar Verbindungsabbrüche, mittlerweile läuft die Leitung aber 
seit ca. 1,5 Wochen ohne einen einzigen Verbindungsabbruch. Wie ein Uhrwerk verbindet sich die 
Fritzbox um ca. 03:05 Uhr jede Nacht neu. 

Vorhin habe ich auch schon wieder eine Mail von 1und1 bekommen, ob ich denn mit der Rechnung 
zufrieden sei. Natürlich dachte ich mir, die könnte gern komplett wegfallen. Eine Umfrage dazu habe
ich trotzdem gern beantwortet. 

Ich werde hier an dieser Stelle in regelmäßigen Abständen mal kurz berichten, ob sich etwas verändert
hat und wenn ja, ob zum guten oder zum schlechten.


*Update #2 - 10.02.2013*

Ich war mal so frei und hab die beiden Firmwares für das Siemens SL2-141-I hier hochgeladen (beide ohne Branding).
Die Dateien habe ich von Modemboard.net heruntergeladen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seid beim Flashen aber vorsichtig 


*Update #3 - 04.03.2013*

Mittlerweile ist mir die Leitung doch zu langsam geworden, weshalb ich mich noch
einmal mit 1und1 in Verbindung gesetzt habe. Am 14. wird mir nun auf Kulanz, 
nehme ich an, VDSL50 geschaltet. Eine passende Box für den Anschluss wollte man
mir hingegen nicht geben, auch nicht tauschen. 
Ich bin gespannt, wie das alles abläuft und werde hier noch weiter berichten. 						


*Update #4*

Die VDSL Leitung steht nun und läuft 1a mit Fullsync.


----------



## K3n$! (25. Januar 2013)

So, mein Bericht zu 1und1 DSL ist online. Viel Spaß beim Lesen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Januar 2013)

Ahhh... Jetzt ist er online.
Es ist ein sehr schön geschriebener bericht geworden mit einer kleinen einsicht in die zu verwendenden befehle. 
Mit deiner erlaubnis würde ich ihn in meiner sig verlinken aber mit dem zusatz "(inkl. Leitungstuning mit ca. 50% Durchsatzgewinn im Download)".

PS: Das "Herr", was du teilweise vor dem nick geschrieben hast, kannst du getrost weg lassen.  Hier im forum wird das nicht gebraucht (und sonst auch nicht ) und ich reagiere auch auf Turrican, Turri, Veteran oder sonst was, was halbwegs nach meinem nick klingt.


----------



## K3n$! (26. Januar 2013)

Na klar Turri, darfst du gern verlinken


----------



## McZonk (26. Januar 2013)

Sehr geiler Thread, danke dafür! Sehr interessant dass du derart viel Optimierungspotential in der Leitung entdeckt und auch freigelegt hast. Mit gelegentlichen Verbindungsabbrüchen oder sonstigen Störungen hast du infolge der Optimierungen aber nicht zu kämpfen, oder?

Gibt es dahingehend Erfahrungen, ob man eine ratenadaptive  6000er-Leitung auch noch aufbohren kann, obwohl man immer schon aufs Maximum synchronisiert? Ich habe jedenfalls die Vermutung, dass die Leitung bedeutend mehr kann. FritzBox und das rosa T hindern mich allerdings schon seit geraumer Zeit daran das auch zu beweisen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Januar 2013)

Ich bin mal so frei und antworte:


McZonk schrieb:


> Mit gelegentlichen Verbindungsabbrüchen oder sonstigen Störungen hast du infolge der Optimierungen aber nicht zu kämpfen, oder?


Das momentan verwendete siemens sl2-141-i (original siemens-firmware ohne branding) kennt keine verbindungsabbrüche, außer die leitung ist sehr gestört oder das gerät defekt. Im zweifelsfall wird die crc-fehlerrate nach oben gehen.


> Gibt es dahingehend Erfahrungen, ob man eine ratenadaptive  6000er-Leitung auch noch aufbohren kann, obwohl man immer schon aufs Maximum synchronisiert?


Keine chance. Wenn du mehr willst, müßtest du dich von der tkom und ihrem schalt-gebahren trennen. Mach doch einfach mal einen check bei easybell.


> Ich habe jedenfalls die Vermutung, dass die Leitung bedeutend mehr kann. FritzBox und das rosa T hindern mich allerdings schon seit geraumer Zeit daran das auch zu beweisen.


 Deine vermutung ist richtig, aber nicht die fritzbox sondern nur die tkom hindert dich an mehr.


----------



## McZonk (26. Januar 2013)

Ja, wir hängen hier gerade an der Schaltschwelle zum 16Mbit-Anschluss. Man sollte gerade einen Techniker kennen, der einen mal umstellt.  

Demnach bin ich durch den DSLAM komplett limitiert und kann mich hier auch auf den Kopf stellen und alle meine Entchen singen ohne dass etwas passiert, auch trotz ADSL2+ richtig?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Januar 2013)

McZonk schrieb:


> Ja, wir hängen hier gerade an der Schaltschwelle zum 16Mbit-Anschluss. Man sollte gerade einen Techniker kennen, der einen mal umstellt.


Tja...Ich würde auch gern einen kennen. Der könnte mich dann mal von centillium auf broadcom umstellen. Das gäbe bei mir bestimmt nochmal 300-500 kbit mehr.


> Demnach bin ich durch den DSLAM komplett limitiert und kann mich hier auch auf den Kopf stellen und alle meine Entchen singen ohne dass etwas passiert, auch trotz ADSL2+ richtig?


 So sieht es aus wobei du nicht auf adsl2+ geschalten bist. Leitungen bis 6 mbit werden bei der tkom auf adsl1 geschalten.
Solltest du wirklich nur ganz knapp an der 16 mbit dämpfungsgrenze vorbei schrammen, kannst du es mal mit einem ip-anschluß der tkom probieren. Dort wandert die dämpfungsgrenze für 16 mbit noch ca. 3 db nach oben. (21 statt 18 db kontes-orka, ohne garantie). Der nebeneffekt wäre dabei, das es dann 2 mbit statt einem an upload gibt.


----------



## McZonk (26. Januar 2013)

Denkste, ich laufe aber wirklich auf ADSL2+ am Infineon-Port! Damals hatte ich nen gutes Händchen mit dem Techniker und wir hatten in der Vermittlungsstelle wohl noch einiges frei. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K3n$! (26. Januar 2013)

> Der nebeneffekt wäre dabei, das es dann 2 mbit statt einem an upload gibt.


Das ist ja ein toller Nebeneffekt 



> Mit gelegentlichen Verbindungsabbrüchen oder sonstigen Störungen hast du infolge der Optimierungen aber nicht zu kämpfen, oder?


Ich hab selbst noch keine Störungen bemerkt, allerdings sagt die Fritzbox, wo ich gerade nachsehe, etwas anderes. 
Anscheinend gab es doch ab und an mal den Fehler "PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung". 
Kommt vielleicht ein bis zwei mal pro Tag vor oder eben auch mal gar nicht. Hab ich persönlich aber noch nicht mitbekommen.


@McZonk: Ich würde sagen, dass bei dir noch viel drin sein sollte. Vergleich mal deine Dämpfungswerte mit meinen. 
Die TKom wird dich aber einfach darin hindern, dass nicht mehr möglich ist.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Januar 2013)

McZonk schrieb:


> Denkste, ich laufe aber wirklich auf ADSL2+ am  Infineon-Port! Damals hatte ich nen gutes Händchen mit dem Techniker und  wir hatten in der Vermittlungsstelle wohl noch einiges frei.


 Der sreenshot von orbmt zeigt, gelinde gesagt, müll an.  (auslesefehler?) Es kommt nicht hin, wenn die box mit ca. 6500 kbit  synct, dabei nur noch 4 db snr hat und als leitungskapazität ca. 10000  kbit ausgibt. (der snr müßte da bei 15-20 db liegen) 
Bei der anzeige ist definitiv was faul und an adsl2+ kann ich auch nicht glauben auch wenn die trägerbelegung das bestätigt.
Was für eine fritzbox hast du eigentlich?


K3n$! schrieb:


> Das ist ja ein toller Nebeneffekt


Durch die fehlende analog bzw. isdn-telefonie werden halt ganz unter ein paar träger frei, die eben für 1 mbit mehr upload sorgen.



> Anscheinend gab es doch ab und an mal den Fehler "PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung".


Mal wieder nach dem sync geschaut? Hat der sich verändert?


----------



## McZonk (26. Januar 2013)

Ich bin zu 100% auf ADSL2+ umgesteckt worden ("ADSL 2+ (ITU G.992.5) Annex B"). Es ist eine ratenadaptive 6000er Leitung, der rosa Riese nannte es in der Pilotphase glaube ich DSL 6000 RAM. Mir geht es primär mal darum herauszufinden ob ich durch ein entsprechendes Modem noch etwas erreichen kann, oder DSLAM-seitig bei der ATM-Datenrate eh auf den Statusquo limitiert sein werde.

Edit: eine olle FritzBox SL WLan


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Januar 2013)

McZonk schrieb:


> Ich bin zu 100% auf ADSL2+ umgesteckt worden ("ADSL 2+ (ITU G.992.5) Annex B"). Es ist eine ratenadaptive 6000er Leitung, der rosa Riese nannte es in der Pilotphase glaube ich DSL 6000 RAM.


Das nennt sich immer noch so. Wenn du das pilot-projekt mit gemacht hast, könnte das mit adsl2+ hin kommen allerdings ist meine letzte info das reguläre 6000 RAM anschlüsse ebenfalls via adsl1 realisiert werden. (ein grund für das ewig dauernde pilot-projrkt)


> Mir geht es primär mal darum herauszufinden ob ich durch ein entsprechendes Modem noch etwas erreichen kann, oder DSLAM-seitig bei der ATM-Datenrate eh auf den Statusquo limitiert sein werde.


 Nach wie vor, keine chance. Dein dslam bremst dich bei 6 mbit ein und von deiner seite besteht keine möglichkeit das zu ändern.
Ich kann es aber auch nur nochmal wiederholen, wenn du wirklich nur ganz knapp an der dämpfungsgrenze für 16 mbit vorbei schrammst kannst du es noch mit einem IP-anschluß der tkom probieren. (höhere dämpfungsgrenze) Die sicherste alternative wäre aber ein anschluß via telefonica-technik. (falls bei dir verfügbar)


----------



## McZonk (26. Januar 2013)

Richtig, nach meinem Verständnis hänge ich bei der DL-Rate am (künstlichen) Begrenzer. Interessant wirds aber beim UL: Hier scheint mir der TKom etwas Spielraum einzuräumen. 

Max. ATM-Datenrate     kBit/s     6656     1280
Min. ATM-Datenrate     kBit/s     2304     448

ATM-Datenrate     kBit/s     6650     667

Hier müssten doch mehr als die aktuellen 667 kBit/s abrufbar sein.


----------



## K3n$! (26. Januar 2013)

Was sagt denn ein Check bei Easybell ?
Was mich eben wundert, ist die Tatsache, dass deine Dämpfung ja "nur" bei 25/20db liegt. 
Ich dagegen habe 37/32,5db, also deutlich mehr als du und komme mit dem SL2 auf fast die angestrebte Leistung. (Sollten ca. 17,*MBit/s sein)

@Turri: Der Sync war anfangs bei 16,5, ging dann irgendwann etwas runter auf 15,8, dann 15,9 und mittlerweile ist er bei 16,3MBit/s (Wert aus dem Interface vom SL2).


----------



## McZonk (26. Januar 2013)

Easybell gibt grünes Licht für 16.000. Ein Provider-Wechsel kommt aber leider nicht in Frage.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Januar 2013)

McZonk schrieb:


> Interessant wirds aber beim UL: Hier scheint mir der TKom etwas Spielraum einzuräumen.
> 
> Max. ATM-Datenrate     kBit/s     6656     1280
> Min. ATM-Datenrate     kBit/s     2304     448
> Hier müssten doch mehr als die aktuellen 667 kBit/s abrufbar sein.


 Dein profil ist komisch. Mich würde erstmal brennender interessieren, ob du am pilot-projekt beteiligt warst oder nicht. Für ein 6000 RAM-profil hast du zu viel upload.
Mehr upload wäre übrigens möglich. Allerdings müßtest du die box dazu überreden mit weniger snr im upload zu syncronisieren. An dem punkt macht dir aber eigentlich der dslam einen strich durch die rechnung. (du könntest es auch nicht in der fritzbox anpaasen,soweit ich weiß) Wenn du jemanden kennst der einen anderen router hat, dann probiere diesen mal an deiner leitung. (vorzugsweise eine 7270, 3270, 7330)


K3n$! schrieb:


> @Turri: Der Sync war anfangs bei 16,5, ging dann  irgendwann etwas runter auf 15,8, dann 15,9 und mittlerweile ist er bei  16,3MBit/s (Wert aus dem Interface vom SL2).


Also resyncs. Wenn es überhand nimmt mußt du halt doch etwas mehr snr geben. Bei dir ist das übersprechen in der leitung wohl stärker als bei mir.


McZonk schrieb:


> Easybell gibt grünes Licht für 16.000. Ein Provider-Wechsel kommt aber leider nicht in Frage.


Wieso nicht?
Ich will ja nicht nerven, aber wie schaut es bei euch in sachen IP-anschluß der tkom aus? Damit könntest du ggf. eine 16 mbit-schalte von der tkom bekommen.


----------



## McZonk (26. Januar 2013)

Bei der FB hast du recht. Der olle Lappen bringt mich auf keinen grünen Ast. Ich versuche mir mal in der Bucht einen W503V/A zu schießen, die Sache reizt mich jetzt.

Ich kann dir nicht mehr sagen, als das was da oben steht. Falls dir weitere Infos noch helfen, sag Bescheid. 

Ich bin seit Anfang an mit dieser Kombi (ADSL2+; 2304 - 6656 und 448 - 1280 mit durchgehend stabiler Sync bei 6650 / 667) am RAM dabei.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wieso nicht?
> Ich will ja nicht  nerven, aber wie schaut es bei euch in sachen IP-anschluß der tkom aus?  Damit könntest du ggf. eine 16 mbit-schalte von der tkom  bekommen.


Eins nach dem Anderen: Ich werde mir die Sache jetzt gerne erstmal am bestehenden Anschluss anschauen - es ist ja schließlich auch Erfahrung die man gewinnt. Der Umstieg auf IP ist ja jederzeit möglich (falls seitens der Telekom überhaupt machbar). Ein Provider-Wechsel ist einfach nicht drin, nimm es mal so hin .


----------



## K3n$! (26. Januar 2013)

Guck doch vielleicht auch gleich mal nach einem Siemens SL2-141-I. 
Ich hab meins für 6,40€ bekommen. Für den Preis ist das gigantisch 

@Turri: Wenn die Resyncs anfagen, mich zu nerven, werd ich mal bisschen den SNR hochschrauben. 
Bis jetzt passt aber alles.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Januar 2013)

@McZonk
Hatte meinen letzten post noch editiert. Bitte den letzten teil mal noch beantworten.
Zum modem: Für deine relativ kurze leitung würde ich auch das siemens empfehlen. Das hätte gleich noch den vorteil, das man es mit DMT auslesen kann und dieses programm auch die dämpfung für den träger bei 300 khz anzeigt. (für diese frequenz wird die kontes-orca dämpfung berechnet, welche die tkom zur bestimmung der möglichen geschwindigkeit nutzt)
Mit diesem wert aus dem modem könnte man auch besser abschätzen, ob du mit einem ip-anschluß von der tkom 16 mbit bekommst oder ob`s nicht reicht.


----------



## McZonk (26. Januar 2013)

Harr harr, du bist zu langsam. Ich hab schon längst editiert .


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Januar 2013)

McZonk schrieb:


> Harr harr, du bist zu langsam. Ich hab schon längst editiert .


 Na toll...Jetzt komm ich mir noch älter vor als ich eh schon bin. 


McZonk schrieb:


> Eins nach dem Anderen: Ich werde mir die Sache  jetzt gerne erstmal am bestehenden Anschluss anschauen - es ist ja  schließlich auch Erfahrung die man gewinnt.


Bei deinem derzeitigen anschluß gibt es nicht viel an erfahrung zu gewinnen. Du kannst nur das modem/router tauschen und hoffen, das dein upload noch etwas steigt.


> Der Umstieg auf IP ist ja  jederzeit möglich (falls seitens der Telekom überhaupt machbar).


Wieso sollte es nicht machbar sein? Im idealfall kann dein port schon annex j (nötig für ip-anschluß der tkom) und im schlimmsten wirst du auf einen anderen geschalten der es kann.
Der unterschied ist nur, das du anschließend nicht mehr "normal" sondern via VoIP telefonierst.


> Ein  Provider-Wechsel ist einfach nicht drin, nimm es mal so hin .


Mach ich ja, aber verstehen muß man das nicht. Wenn du keine ausfallzeit willst, kannst du dir ja auch mit einer gewissen zeitlichen überschneidung einen 2. dsl-anschluß legen lassen. (in deinem apl wird es doch wohl ein reserve-adernpaar geben)  So hast du halt eine zeit lang 2 anschlüsse.


----------



## Explosiv (27. Januar 2013)

Danke das Du dir die Mühe gemacht hast, wirklich erstaunliche Ergebnisse . Leider werde ich aus der Anleitung für die Optimierung nicht schlau. Step by step wäre besser gewesen...

MfG


----------



## K3n$! (27. Januar 2013)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Danke das Du dir die Mühe gemacht hast, wirklich erstaunliche Ergebnisse . Leider werde ich aus der Anleitung für die Optimierung nicht schlau. Step by step wäre besser gewesen...
> 
> MfG


 
Freut mich, dass dir der Bericht gefällt. Wo hapert es bei der Optimierung ?


----------



## Player007 (27. Januar 2013)

Es hat schon Gründe, wieso die As mit den eingestellten Werten laufen... wenn jeder jetzt seine Leitung tuned, dann viel spaß


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Januar 2013)

@Player007
Der witz ist ja, es kann nicht jeder. Es fallen ja schon komplett alle tkom-geschädigten weg. Dort hat man ja quasi immer fullsync außer man wird per DPBO künstlich eingebremst. (selbst dieser effekt lässt sich u.U. abmildern)
Der rest kann das getrost mal probieren, sollte betreffenden die leistung ihres anschlusses nicht reichen. (betrifft haupsächlich anschlüsse mit langer zuleitung)
Einen grund haben die standard-werte übrigens nur für "unwissende".Der rest, der auch mal ein bißchen im inet sucht und liest, bekommt seinen zugang auch noch mit grenzwertiger einstellung stabil. Ein nebeneffekt ist dabei allerdings, das betreffende weit weniger den support des isp beanspruchen weil sie erstmal versuchen es selbst zu richten. (geht manchmal schneller)


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. Januar 2013)

Würde ich auch gern machen aber ich habe schon das Maximale was es in Deutschlang dibt (KabelDeutschland 100K Leistung). 
Sonst sehr schöner bricht !


----------



## K3n$! (27. Januar 2013)

> Würde ich auch gern machen aber ich habe schon das Maximale was es in Deutschlang dibt (KabelDeutschland 100K Leistung).
> Sonst sehr schöner bricht !



Danke, aber deine Leitung ist bei weitem noch nicht das Maximum 
Allein der Anbieter an.de bietet seinen Privatkunden in Leipzig ne 1GBit/s für 150€ im Monat.


----------



## Vaykir (27. Januar 2013)

Schöner Bericht. Hab auch mal das Tool von Orb getestet und folgendes erhalten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weis nur nicht, ob das gut oder schlecht sein soll^^

PS: ich bezahle 50k dsl bei 1&1. allerdings verwirrt mich die anzeige: maximale leistungskapazität 96k.
PPS: wie kann herausfinden, wie nach der nächste HVt ist?


----------



## K3n$! (27. Januar 2013)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht. Hab auch mal das Tool von Orb getestet und folgendes erhalten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Sehr geil sieht das aus, ich dachte erst, ich hab mich verguckt  
Wird bei mir daheim aber wahrscheinlich genauso aussehen, hab den gleichen Sync. 

Und ja, dass ist sehr perfekt für eine VDSL50 Leitung, mehr geht nicht. 
Wenn über Telefonica auch VDSL geschaltet werden kann und du da auch so eine hohe Kapazität erreichen kannst, 
dann solltest du mal bei Easybell anklopfen. Dort kannst du dich kostenlos auf VDSL100 hochstufen lassen 

Mach mal einen Verfügbarkeitstest bei Easybell.de.


----------



## Vaykir (27. Januar 2013)

> Mach mal einen Verfügbarkeitstest bei Easybell.de.



geht nur bis 16k.

trotzdem würde ich mal gerne die entfernung zum nächsten verteiler erfahren 

achja, nochwas, wenn ich euch experten hier schon habe:
hab in d3 so mega dicke laggs, allerdings nur da und nirgends anders. ne idee?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Januar 2013)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Danke, aber deine Leitung ist bei weitem noch nicht das Maximum
> Allein der Anbieter an.de bietet seinen Privatkunden in Leipzig ne 1GBit/s für 150€ im Monat.


 
1GB pro sek ? 

Aber meiner 100k reicht schon dicke aus. 
12mb/s download reichen echt !


----------



## K3n$! (28. Januar 2013)

@Crimson: Nein 1GBit/s = 125MB/s

@Vaykir: Die Entfernung hab ich nur reintheoretisch ermittelt, da ich weiß, an welchen HVT ich angeschlossen bin. 
Hab einfach die Google Maps Entfernung gemessen, was sehr realistisch auch von der Verlegung der Leitung her ist. 

Hier ist eine Liste aus dem Netz:

Telekom HVT Standorte - Olaf Selke

Ich hab das Excel Dokument genommen.

Bei den Laggs würde ich ein extra Thema erstellen.


----------



## Vaykir (28. Januar 2013)

Ah geil, hat geklappt. Bis zum Verteiler sinds ca. 800m.


----------



## Julian1303 (28. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann ich eure Meinung mal zu den Werten haben? Bin gemessen 903m weg vom DSLAM. Für ne 16k Leitung schon ordentlich wie ich finde.
Hab ich Euch da richtig verstanden, mit ner Fritzbox optimieren geht nicht?


----------



## Schuhmi (28. Januar 2013)

Wir sind momentan bei Osnatel und bekommen DSL 3000. Easybell sagt "bis zu 16000". Laut der Liste mit den HVT, ist der nächste 4,9km entfernt. Lässt sich da etwas machen? Osnatel selber hatte den Anschluss bereits auf 3500 gestellt, doch dann brach die Verbindung immer wieder ab.


----------



## Julian1303 (28. Januar 2013)

bei 4,9 km schaut das schlecht aus. Wo ich noch in nem Dorf in Bayern gewohnt hab, war unser DSLAM 5,6 km entfernt. Ich hatte ne Wahnsinns Leitung von 1024 kbit/s Down und 128 kbit/s Up. Hab viel probiert, telefoniert und recherchiert. Mehr war stabil nicht drin. Hinzu kam das die Leitungen veraltet waren, unsere kam oberirdisch daher. Klingt als wenn des bei Euch so ziemlich ausgereizt ist wenn die das schon um 500 kbit/s runter stufen, war die Leitung wohl nicht stabil.


----------



## OdlG (28. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

erstmal: Ein toller Bericht  Ich bin auch hier im Studentenwohnheim (HSS). Ich war auch schon bei einigen Anbietern, aber mir wurde immer wieder gesagt, dass nur Kabel Deutschland in unseren Wohnheimen Internet anbieten kann. Wohnst du in der Wundtstraße oder wo? Und hast du ein günstiges DSL-Paket gefunden, das nur Internet bietet? Ich habe überlegt, bei Kabel Dt das 16K Paket für 15€ zu bestellen, aber unser 40€ jährlich sind eigentlich schon zu schön um wahr zu sein, daher zögere ich noch.

Grüße


----------



## K3n$! (28. Januar 2013)

@Julian1303: Mit einer Fritzbox kannst du auch die Leitung tunen. Schau mal im Bericht dort, wo die ersten Screens anfangen, kurz darüber ist die Seite verlinkt, auf der man nachlesen kann, wie das Tunen per Fritzbox geht. Voraussetzung ist, dass an der FB ein Telefon hängt. 
Allerdings muss ich dir sagen, dass du meines Wissens nach schon das maximale hast, was geht. Wäre die Frage, ob man den Ping noch auf "fast" setzen könnte.

@Schuhmi: Lass dir mal von Easybell einen kostenlosen Bandbreitencheck machen. Auf der Seite ist links ab und an der Link dazu. 
Hat bei mir ne halbe Stunde gedauert und dann bekam ich die Antwort. Es kann gut sein, dass Easybell über einen anderen Knotenpunkt schaltet
und dass dadurch deutlich mehr geht.

@OdlG: Jep, die Wundtstr  Beim DSL solltet ihr eigentlich Traumleitungen bekommen können, da der HVT direkt gegenüber stehen soll (Bergstr.56).
Zu KD wollte ich auch erst, aber dann hieß es auf einmal, dass bei uns keine Leitungen liegen würden und so bin ich dann auf 1und1 gekommen. 
Nur Internet gibt es bei vielen Anbietern, allerdings ist das im Endeffekt genauso teuer oder manchmal noch teurer als das Paket von 1und1.

Bezahlt ihr 20€ pro Semester ? Bei uns sind es nur 15€ 

Aber wenn bei mir KD verfügbar gewesen wäre, hätte ich sofort dort bestellt. Für 20€ gabs mal ne Aktion (ich weißt nicht, ob es die immer noch gibt), 
wo man 1 Jahr lang kostenlos die 100k Leitung zum Preis von 32k testen konnte.


----------



## OdlG (28. Januar 2013)

K3n$! schrieb:


> @OdlG: Jep, die Wundtstr  Beim DSL solltet ihr eigentlich Traumleitungen bekommen können, da der HVT direkt gegenüber stehen soll (Bergstr.56).
> Zu KD wollte ich auch erst, aber dann hieß es auf einmal, dass bei uns keine Leitungen liegen würden und so bin ich dann auf 1und1 gekommen.
> Nur Internet gibt es bei vielen Anbietern, allerdings ist das im Endeffekt genauso teuer oder manchmal noch teurer als das Paket von 1und1.
> 
> ...


ja, wir zahlen 20€. Aber ist denke ich angesichts der gebotenen Leistung auch absolut fair  Die KD Aktion klingt ja nett und da ich im Sommer wohl eh umziehe (Räcknitzhöhe, also nur einige Hundert Meter weiter xD), kann ich ja mal nach guten Angeboten schauen.


----------



## K3n$! (28. Januar 2013)

Mach das auf jeden Fall. Ist echt schade, dass wir nur 28GB pro Monat Traffic haben. Wären es z.B. 100 GB, wie bei 1und1, würde ich mir keinen zweiten Anschluss holen müssen. Aber jetzt hab ich eben gleich zwei.
> Hab vorhin mal 700MB mit der Unileitung gezogen. Netspeedmonitor sprang gleich mal auf 450MBit/s hoch


----------



## OdlG (28. Januar 2013)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Mach das auf jeden Fall. Ist echt schade, dass wir nur 28GB pro Monat Traffic haben. Wären es z.B. 100 GB, wie bei 1und1, würde ich mir keinen zweiten Anschluss holen müssen. Aber jetzt hab ich eben gleich zwei.
> > Hab vorhin mal 700MB mit der Unileitung gezogen. Netspeedmonitor sprang gleich mal auf 450MBit/s hoch


Am Besten ist immernoch das interne Netzwerk. Wenn du dir durchs Uni-Netz was von den Servern ziehst, da purzeln fast sekündlich die Giga*byte*s 

Bei uns haben die Verantwortlichen das Maximum im Dezember auf 21GB angehoben, die man sich ansparen kann (1GB pro Tag Gutschrift). Ist das bei euch nicht so?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Januar 2013)

Vaykir schrieb:


> hab in d3 so mega dicke laggs, allerdings nur da und nirgends anders. ne idee?


 Dann liegt es am server des spiels.


Vaykir schrieb:


> PS: ich bezahle 50k dsl bei 1&1. allerdings  verwirrt mich die anzeige: maximale leistungskapazität 96k.


Was ist daran ungewöhnlich? VDSL2, wie es in deuschland verwendet wird, ist bis 100 mbit syncron (also 100 up und 100 down) spezifiziert. Die tkom in ihrem kastrations-wahn drosselt das ganze natürlich auf 50 zu 10. 


Julian1303 schrieb:


> bei 4,9 km schaut das schlecht aus. Wo ich  noch in nem Dorf in Bayern gewohnt hab, war unser DSLAM 5,6 km  entfernt.


Die entfernung is egal, nur die dämpfung darf nicht zu hoch werden. Meine  leitung sollte um die 6 km bei ca. 55db kontes-orca haben. Bei der tkom  ist das die schaltgrenze für 384 kbit. (bei mehr wird nix mehr  geschalten) Ich hab mit tuning effektiv ca. 3,5 mbit.  (easybell)


> Hinzu kam das die Leitungen veraltet waren, unsere kam oberirdisch daher.


 Oberirdisch hat nicht sehr viel zu sagen. Der einzige nachteil davon  ist, das mittel und langwelle stärker in das dsl-signal einstreuen und  dir so ein paar träger abhanden kommen. (das signal darauf wird für das modem  unbrauchbar)


Julian1303 schrieb:


> Kann ich eure Meinung mal zu den Werten haben?  Bin gemessen 903m weg vom DSLAM. Für ne 16k Leitung schon ordentlich  wie ich finde.


Für deine fritzbox ja, für andere typen nein. Du hast mit der 7390  ausgerechnet die mit dem schlechtesten modem. Mal davon ab, mehr sync  geht bei dir eh nicht. Du bist schon am "begrenzer".


> Hab ich Euch da richtig verstanden, mit ner Fritzbox optimieren geht nicht?


 Geht schon. Les dir den startpost bitte nochmal richtig durch. Aber wie  ich schon sagte, bei dir geht von der schaltung her eh nicht mehr.


Schuhmi schrieb:


> Wir sind momentan bei Osnatel und bekommen DSL  3000. Easybell sagt "bis zu 16000". Laut der Liste mit den HVT, ist der  nächste 4,9km entfernt. Lässt sich da etwas machen? Osnatel selber hatte  den Anschluss bereits auf 3500 gestellt, doch dann brach die Verbindung  immer wieder ab.


 Mit vernünftiger technik bei dir, ja. Wieviel leitungs-dämpfung hast du  eigentlich? Das es bei dir nicht klappen wollte kann übrigens auch am  zusammenspiel von modem und dslam liegen. Vieles funktioniert, aber  harmoniert nicht mit jedem.


----------



## Decrypter (28. Januar 2013)

Julian1303 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was willst du denn da noch optimieren ?
Du erreichst die maximale Bandbreite, die in dem 16000er Profil vorgegeben ist. Mehr geht nicht !
Mehr Bandbreite wäre nur möglich, wenn dein Anbieter den ADSL2+ Standart voll ausreizen würde. Das machen aber nur einige sehr wenige regionale Anbieter und haben als Profilobergrenze 24 Mbit. 
Der weitaus größte Teil der Provider hat aber als Obergrenze bei ADSL2+ 16 Mbit. Und die gibt deine Leitung auch ohne Optimierungen locker her.


----------



## K3n$! (28. Januar 2013)

OdlG schrieb:


> Am Besten ist immernoch das interne Netzwerk. Wenn du dir durchs Uni-Netz was von den Servern ziehst, da purzeln fast sekündlich die Giga*byte*s
> 
> Bei uns haben die Verantwortlichen das Maximum im Dezember auf 21GB angehoben, die man sich ansparen kann (1GB pro Tag Gutschrift). Ist das bei euch nicht so?


 
Jo, das gute DC++ Netzwerk 
Hab aber grad gelesen, dass die das Limit demnächst auf 15GB erhöhen wollen. 

Die Regelung mit dem Ansparen auf 21GB gibt es bei uns nicht. (AGDSN vs Studentenwerk-Verwaltung)


----------



## tommy-n (29. Januar 2013)

Weiß eigentlich jemand wie das bei Vodafone aussieht? Die nutzen doch nur das alte Arcor Netz oder sind die auch Reseller für Telekomanschlüsse?

Kann man da versuchen noch bischen mehr aus der Leitung zu holen oder ist da wie bei der Telekom nix zu machen?

Meine 7390 synchronisiert sich nämlich nur mit ca. 13 Mbit statt 16 Mbit. Einen neuen Router werde ich mir aber dafür definitiv nicht zulegen, da die Zusatzfunktionen der 7390 für mich wichtiger sind als die letzten 500 kb/s im Download auch noch zu bekommen .


----------



## K3n$! (29. Januar 2013)

Du könntest dir ja für 6-7€ so ein Siemens SL2 bei Ebay kaufen, dass du vor die 7390 hängst.
Das eingebaute Modem der 7390 ist nämlich nicht so dolle. Teuer wäre es nicht und relativ 
schnell eingerichtet ist es auch. Einziger Nachteil: Du hast dann zwei Geräte statt einem.


----------



## tommy-n (29. Januar 2013)

Eben, 2 Geräte will ich nicht rumstehen haben, zum einen wegen dem Stromverbrauch und zum anderen sieht es auch nicht so toll aus. Aber man kann ja vielleicht auch mit der FritzBox noch bischen was rausholen, deswegen wollte ich wissen ob es grundsätzlich bei Vodafone bzw. dem Arcornetz möglich ist oder ob es da wie bei der Telekom ist.

EDIT:
Also ich hab jetzt auch mal OrbMT angeworfen und demnach sollte doch bei mir noch bischen was drin sein, die Leitungskapazität lässt das zumindest vermuten oder?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K3n$! (29. Januar 2013)

Also deine Leitungsdämpfung ist schon mal sehr gut. 
Probier mal die Anleitung, die ich im Startpost verlinkt habe. 
Dort setzt du mal den SNR etwas herab.


----------



## tommy-n (30. Januar 2013)

Ja, glaube ich werde es mal mit dem SNR versuchen, wenn ich die DownstreamMarginOffset via FBEditor langsam von 0 ausgehend (ist ja der aktuelle Default Wert) bischen senke und mit -10 starte, sollte ja hoffentlich nichts kaputt gehen .

Am DownstreamPcbOffset und UpstreamPcbOffset rumzuspielen wird vermutlich nichts bringen, soweit ich gelesen habe, muss dazu der L2 Stromsparmodus aktiv sein und das ist er bei meiner Leitung laut FB nicht der Fall.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:
So, ich konnte es jetzt nicht mehr lassen und habe heute noch kurz die  DownstreamMarginOffset mit -10, -20 und -30 getestet und was soll ich  sagen... Die Synchronisation bei -30 sieht schon deutlich besser aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde  das morgen dann mal testen wie es sich mit den FEC und CRC Fehlern  verhält wenn die Leitung ordentlich ausgelastet ist und ob VoIP auch  noch problemlos funktioniert (laut anderer Foren haben da wohl ein paar  eine Verschlechterung bemerkt wenn die DownstreamMarginOffset nach unten  gesetzt wurde).


----------



## f3rr1s (30. Januar 2013)

Ich habe auch mal ein wenig dran herum gespielt allerdings hat sich nicht viel getan.
Jemand eine Ahnung was für Werte ich ausprobieren sollte ?
Oder ob ich  mit einem anderem Modem mehr erreichen kann ?

Habe eine 16000 Leitung von 1&1 kommen aber halt nur ca 6000 an.
Der Kasten steht ca 1,5 km weit weg.


----------



## K3n$! (30. Januar 2013)

@tommy-n: Sieht schon mal sehr gut aus  Bei mir läuft es relativ stabil, zwar nicht 100%ig, aber dennoch in Ordnung. 
Ich hab allerdings den SNR nicht nur auf 70%, sondern gleich auf 1% laufen 

@f3rr1s: Ich würde dir auch mal raten, mit dem SNR ein wenig herumzuspielen. So, wie ich das sehe, ist da noch reichlich Potential drin (also beim SNR).


----------



## f3rr1s (30. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe mit einem SNR von -30 jetzt dies erreicht.
Allerdings Synchronisiert die Box nicht mit mehr liegt wohl daran das die mich limitieren oder ? 
( DSLAM Max 6784 laut Fritz Box)

Kann ich da was machen ? Denn bei 1&1 habe ich eine 16.000 Leitung o.o


----------



## K3n$! (30. Januar 2013)

Also, wenn ich das richtig sehe, hat die Box den Wert gar nicht übernommen.
Die Geschwindigkeit im Downstream ist gleich geblieben und auch der Rauschabstand hat sich eigentlich nicht verändert.

Lediglich die Leistungskapazität selbst hat sich verändert. 
Kann sein, dass dann dein Profil nicht richtig eingestellt ist, was aber eine Sache von 1und1 wäre.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Januar 2013)

@Tommy-n
Du kämpst gerade mit reichlich stumpfen waffen! Eine fritzbox 7360, 3370. 7330, 3270, 7270 würde bei deiner leitungsdämpfung mit sicherheit auch ohne tuning einen full-sync produzieren und das schaffst du mit deiner 7390 nicht mal mit. An deiner stelle würde ich über das SL2-141-I als vorschalt-modem nachdenken. Das was dieses ding an strom verbraucht, sparst du durch nichtbenutzung des modems der 7390 schon fast wieder ein.
Ich denke sogar, das bei dir ein ar860 für mehr speed sorgen könnte und das verbraucht nicht mehr als 1-2 watt. (inkl. netzteil)
DownstreamPcbOffset kannst du übrigens nicht verstellen, außer du hast zugang zum dslam und reduzierst "händisch" seine sendeleistung. Den UpstreamPcbOffset kannst du übringens modifizieren und benötigst auch nicht das feature L2 dazu. (wird eh in deutschland kaum bis garnicht genutzt) Allerdings geht dann dein upload zurück, weil du so die sendeleistung des modems reduzierst.
@f3rr1s
Bei dir kann es nicht mehr werden. Du wurdest von 1&1 via telekom geschalten und die gestehen dir nur 6 mbit zu. Schaue dazu einfach mal deinen screenshot aus post 52 an. Dort steht was von einer max. dslm-rate von 6784 kbit.
Die lösung wäre bei 1&1 mal anzufragen, ob sie dich nicht auf telefonica umstellen können (min. 3 wochen kein inet) oder den provider zu wechseln. Bei letzterem würde ich mal einen check bei easybell machen, da die nur via telefonica schalten. Wenn dort nix geht, mußt du mal nach regionalen anbietern suchen.


----------



## tommy-n (30. Januar 2013)

@Turrican:
Ich habe doch jetzt im Prinzip einen FullSync, ich hab knapp über 16 Mbit und im Upload knapp über 1 Mbit, das passt doch für nen DSL 16000 oder meinst du mit FullSync das ich die knapp 18000 kbit/s bekommen müsste die mir in OrbMT angezeigt werden?
Zum Vorschaltmodem ist mir noch ein Grund eingefallen warum das bei mir nicht klappen wird. Und zwar nutze ich Vodafone TV und da musste ich ja schon die Fritz!Box erst per FBEditor überreden das sie damit funktioniert (von Haus aus wird ja nur Entertain unterstützt), von daher würde wohl nur die Easybox von Vodafone als Vorschaltmodem in Frage kommen (damit funktioniert auch Vodafone TV auf jeden Fall noch), aber die habe ich ja absichtlich aussortiert. Bin aber so jetzt auch erstmal zufrieden, läuft alles stabil und ich hab 200 kb/s mehr im Download, ist doch auch schon mal was.
Danke für die Erklärung zum DownstreamPcbOffset und zum UpstreamPcbOffset, dann hat sich das ja definitiv erledigt da rumzudrehen.

Kann eigentlich jemand noch was zu den FEC Fehlern sagen? Sind die zu vernachlässigen (weil ja korrigierbar) oder sollten die trotzdem nicht zu hoch werden? Bei mir sind die im Vergleich zu vorher schon drastisch gestiegen, aber CRC Fehler sind unverändert (also im Prinzip nicht vorhanden) und die wären ja definitv schlecht wenn da viele kommen würden. Wäre interessant zu wissen ob es da irgendwelche Grenzen gibt die man besser nicht überschreitet, dann könnte ich vielleicht noch paar kbit aus der Leitung quetschen .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@K3n$!:
Wieviele FEC Fehler hast du denn mit einer SNR von 1%? Müssten doch eigentlich ziemlich hoch sein oder?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Januar 2013)

tommy-n schrieb:


> @Turrican:
> Ich habe doch jetzt im Prinzip einen FullSync, ich hab knapp über 16 Mbit und im Upload knapp über 1 Mbit, das passt doch für nen DSL 16000 oder meinst du mit FullSync das ich die knapp 18000 kbit/s bekommen müsste die mir in OrbMT angezeigt werden?


Du hast keinen fullsync. Wenn du jetzt mal was herunter lädst wirst du feststellen, das deine effektive download-rate bei 14,5 bis 15 mbit liegt. Erst wenn er die ca. 18000 kbit syncronisiert, welche in der fritzbox bei "DSLAM Datenrate Max." angezeigt wird, hast du einen fullsync und damit effektiv um die 16 mbit.


> Zum Vorschaltmodem ist mir noch ein Grund eingefallen warum das bei mir nicht klappen wird. Und zwar nutze ich Vodafone TV und da musste ich ja schon die Fritz!Box erst per FBEditor überreden das sie damit funktioniert (von Haus aus wird ja nur Entertain unterstützt), von daher würde wohl nur die Easybox von Vodafone als Vorschaltmodem in Frage kommen (damit funktioniert auch Vodafone TV auf jeden Fall noch), aber die habe ich ja absichtlich aussortiert.


Da dieses TV sicherlich nur eine VLAN-frage ist und das ja der router macht, wird es auch mit vorschalt-modem funktionieren. Wie gesagt, so ein ar860 braucht kaum strom. (meine usv hat es beim anschließen quasi nicht registriert, zeigt den stromverbrauch an)


> Kann eigentlich jemand noch was zu den FEC Fehlern sagen?


*F*orward*E*rror*C*orrection. Die darfst du getrost ignorieren.


----------



## K3n$! (30. Januar 2013)

Also die Leitungsdaten kann ich bei mir nur mit DMT auslesen.
Dort werden allerdings keine FEC-Fehler angezeigt, nur CRC Fehler. 
Und die wiederum sind relativ hoch :/


----------



## tommy-n (30. Januar 2013)

@Turrican:
Da hast du recht, hatte mich auch gewundert das ich bei über 16 Mbit Synchronisierung nur 1,75 MB/s effektiv im Download erreiche und das obwohl es ja 2 MB/s sein sollten. Hab das mal dem Overhead zugeschrieben, aber wenn man natürlich mit 18 Mbit/s synct, müssten die 2 MB/s wohl klappen. Da werd ich wohl den SNR noch weiter senken und mal sehen ob ich die 18 Mbit/s bekomme, denn bis jetzt ist alles absolut stabil und VoIP funktioniert auch wie vorher, also hab ich wohl noch Luft was die Stabilität angeht.

@K3n$!:
Also viele CRC Fehler sind wohl eher nicht gut, aber dann müsstest du eigentlich auch ab und an mal defekte Dateien nach einem Download haben (mit rar-Archiven müsste das gut zu merken sein, da gibts ja beim entpacken eine entsprechende Meldung).

EDIT:
So, ich hab mal versucht den DownstreamMarginOffset auf unter -30 zu senken, aber weder mit -50 noch mit -70 bekomme ich eine höhere Synchronisierung hin und die Störabstandsmarge bleibt bei 3db. Vermute also mal das Werte unter -30 von der Fritz!Box nicht übernommen werden (wäre auch eine Erklärung warum in der verlinkten Anleitung im ersten Post nur von Werten zwischen -30 und 30 die Rede ist). Oder gibts für die noch eine andere Möglichkeit den SNR weiter zu senken?


----------



## K3n$! (31. Januar 2013)

Soweit ich weiß, geht bei der Fritzbox nur max. -3db. 
Mit dem SL2 kannst du bis auf 1% gehen. Bei mir sind das aktuell so um die 1,5db Rauschabstand/SNR im Downstream.

Fehlerhafte Pakete hatte ich bisher noch nicht. Wahrscheinlich sendet er jedes Mal die Pakete erneut, da meine Downloadrate
nur bei max. 14MBit/s liegt, meistens eher noch weniger. Das ist aber trotzdem immer noch besser als die knapp 9MBit/s
im Downstream, die ich vorher hatte.


----------



## tommy-n (31. Januar 2013)

Hm ok, dann weiß ich ja Bescheid. Dann bleibt es jetzt eben wie es ist, hat ja bischen was gebracht und stabil ist es auch. Passt schon so, auf ein Vorschaltmodem hab ich keine Lust, nur um die letzten 200 kb/s auch noch rauszuquetschen. Beim nächsten Mal wirds vermutlich eh VDSL oder Kabel und dann gehört die zu geringe Bandbreite eh der Vergangenheit an .

Wenn du noch keine fehlerhaften Pakete hattest, dann sollte es ja funktionieren.


----------



## Vaykir (1. Februar 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dann liegt es am server des spiels.


 
kann ich das irgendwie beeinflussen?
mein mitbewohner zockt auch d3 und wir hängen beide am selben router (fritzbox 7360 sl), deswegen verstehe ich beim besten willen 8abolsut nicht!!) warum das spiel bei mir so amspacken ist.
es ist teilweise echt unspielbar!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Februar 2013)

Vaykir schrieb:


> kann ich das irgendwie beeinflussen?


Wenn es daran liegt, dann nein.


> mein mitbewohner zockt auch d3 und wir hängen beide am selben router (fritzbox 7360 sl), deswegen verstehe ich beim besten willen 8abolsut nicht!!) warum das spiel bei mir so amspacken ist.
> es ist teilweise echt unspielbar!


 Hast du das problem nur, wenn ihr gleichzeitig spielt oder auch wenn du allein im netz hängst? (evt. qos-problem der box)


----------



## @@RON (3. Februar 2013)

Da ich bei meinem Vater auch ein Siemens SL2 an einer ADSL2+ Leistung von Alice zu laufen habe, wollte ich diesen Trick mit der Änderung des SNR unbedingt auch ausprobieren.

Vorher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachher: (mit dem Befehl "adsl configure --snr 1") 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann sich also auf jeden Fall sehen lassen. 

Leider lassen sich die Werte nicht speichern. Auch der Befehl "save" ändert nichts. Nach einem Neustart werden wieder die Standardwerte geladen.

Meine Vorgehensweise:
- Telnet via Putty an die IP des Modems
- Login
- adsl configure --snr 1 ---> Enter und warten auf Resync
- save (und kruz warten)
- Neustart des Modems (Knopf an der Rückseite drücken/Stecker ziehen)

Wenn ich dann die Daten mit dem DMT auslese, sind es wieder 11,x MBit 

Auch ein "save" vor dem eigentlichen Befehl ändert nichts.

Weiß da jemand Rat?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Februar 2013)

@@RON schrieb:


> Weiß da jemand Rat?


 Du hast bestimmt eine firmware von alice oder ewe drauf. Da funktionieren manchmal ein paar telnet-befehle nicht. Abhilfe schafft da nur eine firmware ohne branding.

Edit: Es wäre auch besser gewesen wenn du beim screenshot nicht den unteren teil des dmt-fensters abgeschnitten hättest. So könnte man sehen was für eine version derzeit drauf ist.


----------



## @@RON (3. Februar 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Du hast bestimmt eine firmware von alice oder ewe drauf. Da funktionieren manchmal ein paar telnet-befehle nicht. Abhilfe schafft da nur eine firmware ohne branding.
> 
> Edit: Es wäre auch besser gewesen wenn du beim screenshot nicht den unteren teil des dmt-fensters abgeschnitten hättest. So könnte man sehen was für eine version derzeit drauf ist.



Das kann gut sein, da das Modem von Alice ist. Weiß du, woher man Firmwares ohne Branding bekommt?

Hier der Screenshot mit dem unteren Teil:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K3n$! (3. Februar 2013)

Du hast noch eine ältere Version drauf.
Es kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich mit dem Save-Befehlt geirrt habe. 
Ich kann ja nochmal testen, wie das bei mir ist.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Februar 2013)

@@RON schrieb:


> Das kann gut sein, da das Modem von Alice ist. Weiß du, woher man Firmwares ohne Branding bekommt?


Ja, nur hab ich heut eigentlich keine lust mehr zu suchen. Aber mal sehen, ich schick dir eine pn mit einem download-link wenn ich ihn gefunden habe.



> Hier der Screenshot mit dem unteren Teil:


 Deine momentane firmware ist ungünstig. (3.28p) Von mir bekommst du die bessere 3.63w. (ggf. höherer sync)


----------



## K3n$! (3. Februar 2013)

So, habs grad nochmal getestet. 
Bei mir synct der auch wieder mit dem Standard-Sync, wenn ich das Netzteil abziehe.

Komisch, wenn der Befehl "save" taucht auch bei putty unter "help" auf 

> Hab jetzt auch leider nur noch 14,5MBit/s


----------



## @@RON (3. Februar 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Deine momentane firmware ist ungünstig. (3.28p) Von mir bekommst du die bessere 3.63w. (ggf. höherer sync)


 
Ich bin gerade hier fündig geworden:
Unser Download-Pool fr Ihre Fragen | htp.net
Dort beim Dropdownmemü auf "Treiber/Firmware" klicken. Anschließend gibt einem die folgende Version angeboten: cfe-sl2141i_ew1-v363w_b2pb023k

Wegen der Firmwareupdate:
Ich habe gelesen, dass man mit dem Alice-Update, der eigentlich für das Upgrade auf die Version 4.X gedacht ist, benutzen kann. Man muss lediglich die Datei austauschen und natürlich noch umbenennen.
Oder gibt es noch eine bessere Möglichkeit?


----------



## K3n$! (3. Februar 2013)

Ich hab die Datei von Turrican noch auf dem Rechner. 
Ich kann die auch schnell hochladen.

PS: hab nochmal reconnect und bin jetzt wieder bei 16,7MBit/s 

Edit: Hab leider nur noch Version 3.63m drauf und nicht die w :/


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Februar 2013)

@@RON schrieb:


> Oder gibt es noch eine bessere Möglichkeit?


 Es gibt garkeine andere möglichkeit. Am ende kommt dan bloß noch eine fehlermeldung des updaters, die man aber getrost ignorieren kann.
K3n$! bzw. ich haben das ganze als zip-file mit der entsprechenden firmware+updater.
Edit:


K3n$! schrieb:


> Edit: Hab leider nur noch Version 3.63m drauf und nicht die w :/


Hab ich mich jetzt vertan? Ich hätte jetzt die version die du hast gesucht. Ich werd alt...


----------



## K3n$! (3. Februar 2013)

Also bei mir läuft aktuell die w-Version.


----------



## @@RON (3. Februar 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Es gibt garkeine andere möglichkeit. Am ende kommt dan bloß noch eine fehlermeldung des updaters, die man aber getrost ignorieren kann.


 
Und wie schaut es mit dieser aus?
http://www.htp.net/sites/website/us...er_/installationsanleitung_fw-update_363m.pdf


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Februar 2013)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Also bei mir läuft aktuell die w-Version.


 Der upload-link ist leider schon nicht mehr. Ich müsste ggf. morgen das packet nochmal hoch laden. Vieleicht kann ich es ja hier ein packen...
Edit:


@@RON schrieb:


> Und wie schaut es mit dieser aus?
> http://www.htp.net/sites/website/us...er_/installationsanleitung_fw-update_363m.pdf


Geht nicht. Du kannst so auf eine alice-firmware nur eine von alice flashen.


----------



## K3n$! (3. Februar 2013)

Probier es mal hier, muss dich vorher allerdings dort kurz anmelden:

Siemens SL2-141-i Firmware: 3.63w - Modemboard.net


----------



## @@RON (3. Februar 2013)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Probier es mal hier, muss dich vorher allerdings dort kurz anmelden:
> 
> Siemens SL2-141-i Firmware: 3.63w - Modemboard.net


 
Prima, vielen Dank. Ich werde aber erst am nächsten Wochenende dazu kommen und dann berichten


----------



## K3n$! (3. Februar 2013)

Kein Ding. Das Flashen geht auch recht schnell, ich schätz mal so ca. 5min.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. Februar 2013)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Probier es mal hier, muss dich vorher allerdings dort kurz anmelden:
> 
> Siemens SL2-141-i Firmware: 3.63w - Modemboard.net


 Dort muß man aber glaube min. 3 beiträge geschrieben haben, um etwas herunter laden zu können. (bin ja selbst da registriert) Ob das aktuell noch so ist, weiß ich aber nicht.
@ @@RON
Sollte bedarf an meinem zip-file bestehen, bitte per pn melden.


----------



## @@RON (4. Februar 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dort muß man aber glaube min. 3 beiträge geschrieben haben, um etwas herunter laden zu können. (bin ja selbst da registriert) Ob das aktuell noch so ist, weiß ich aber nicht.


 
Nö, eine Anmeldung reicht aus 

Um die Zeit geht es mir nicht, sondern ich bin erst am Wochenende wieder da, wo das Modem steht. Über Teamviewer möchte ich das ungern machen


----------



## K3n$! (4. Februar 2013)

> Über Teamviewer möchte ich das ungern machen



Ja, das macht sich schlecht, wenn auf einmal die Verbindung weg ist


----------



## K3n$! (7. Februar 2013)

So, kleines Update am 7. Februar:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...-phone-flat-special-dsl16000.html#post4932745




K3n$! schrieb:


> *Update #1 - 07.02.2013*
> 
> Mittlerweile läuft die Leitung jetzt fast einen Monat. Ich bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden mit der Leistung.
> Obwohl ich nun wirklich an die Grenze der Leitung gehe (1% SNR, ca. 1db), läuft die Leitung trotzdem
> ...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. Februar 2013)

K3n$! schrieb:


> So, kleines Update am 7. Februar:


 Sehr schön...
Meine suche nach besserer hardware scheint auch mal wieder voran zu kommen. Joxxer aus dem modemboard hat derzeit einen asus dsl n55u-b in der zerre (hier) und der scheint tatsächlich modemseitig besser zu gehen, als die ur8-fritzboxen. (vom sync anscheinend eine ähnliche leitung wie deine) Ich muß da mal genauer nachfragen...


----------



## Vaykir (9. Februar 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Hast du das problem nur, wenn ihr gleichzeitig spielt oder auch wenn du allein im netz hängst? (evt. qos-problem der box)


 
Ok, scheint jetzt auch bei anderen Sachen der Fall zu sein, nicht nur bei Spielen. Wir sitzen mit 3 leuten an der fritzbox drann, 2 davon an den 1gbit ports, einer am 100er.
seit ca einer woche disconnected die fritzboxauch ständig, gerade wie es ihr gefällt. der 24h disconnect findet auch nicht mehr zwischen 5 und 6 uhr statt (wie eingestellt), sondern abends zwishcen 20 und 24 uhr (wieso auch immer).
mittlerweile haken auch online streams deutlich (z.b. twitch streams oder skygo) und wir bekommen auch in anderen spielen verbindungsabbrüche (gestern bestimmt 5 mal bei zocken von dead space 3 im koop und bei hellgate global).
mittlerweile habe ich die fritzbox im verdacht. evtl sollte ich mich mal an 1und1 wenden, ob die mir ne neue zuschicken können. so kanns ja nicht weiter gehen.


----------



## K3n$! (9. Februar 2013)

Guck mal ins Routermenü unter System > Ereignisse > Internetverbindung.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Sehr schön...
> Meine suche nach  besserer hardware scheint auch mal wieder voran zu kommen. Joxxer aus  dem modemboard hat derzeit einen asus dsl n55u-b in der zerre  (hier)  und der scheint tatsächlich modemseitig besser zu gehen, als die  ur8-fritzboxen. (vom sync anscheinend eine ähnliche leitung wie deine)  Ich muß da mal genauer nachfragen...


 
Schade, dass der dort nur so wenig Daten angibt. :/
Die 14MBit/s wären allerdings immer noch deutlich weniger als die 16,7MBit/s, die ich aktuell habe, 
falls er den Sync vom Modem meint.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Februar 2013)

@Vaykir
Stimme K3n$! zu. Sollten am tag wirklich häufiger reconnects kommen, wäre ein screen von internet->dsl-informationen-> dsl und spektrum sicherlich hilfreich.


K3n$! schrieb:


> Schade, dass der dort nur so wenig Daten angibt. :/


Mal schauen. So wie ich es verstanden habe, kommt zu dem asus noch ein ausfürlicher test.


> Die 14MBit/s wären allerdings immer noch deutlich weniger als die 16,7MBit/s, die ich aktuell habe,
> falls er den Sync vom Modem meint.


 Das sollte ohne tuning sein. Laut der vorherigen fritzbox 7330 hat seine leitung aber 33 db-dämpfung, läuft auf "fast" und er hängt an einem broadcom-port bei ca. 13000 kbit sync. (snr 6 & inp 0.0) Nach meinem empfinden läuft der asus aber trotzdem überproportional schneller.
Deshalb, der asus interessiert mich und ich würde zugern wissen, was er an einem centillium-port zu leisten vermag. Leider wird es langsam ziemlich teuer, wenn man die testgeräte bezahlen muß.  (auch wenn man sie von ebay hat)
Es wird irgendwie zeit sich mal nach alternativen umzuschauen...


----------



## K3n$! (9. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht sponsort ja mal PCGH was in die Richtung 
Asus ist ja hier kein unbekanntes Kind 

So ein kleiner User-Test wäre da doch mal angebracht


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Februar 2013)

K3n$! schrieb:


> So ein kleiner User-Test wäre da doch mal angebracht


 Uff...Da muß ich mich ja mit sachen abseits des modems befassen. 
Naja, mal schauen...


----------



## Vaykir (9. Februar 2013)

> Guck mal ins Routermenü unter System > Ereignisse > Internetverbindung.



im moment leer, da wir gerade den router von seiner ehemaligen "eckposition" zwischen 2 wänden und einem rechner (der router lag sogar teilweise IM rechner, weil die seitenwand offen war) direkt über den schreibtisch an wie wand genagelt. mal gucken obs was gebracht hat.



> Stimme K3n$! zu. Sollten am tag wirklich häufiger reconnects kommen, wäre ein screen von internet->dsl-informationen-> dsl und spektrum sicherlich hilfreich.



werde das mit der neuen position mal beobachten. falls weiterhin störungen auftreten melde ich mich nochmal. hier mal die shots:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## @@RON (9. Februar 2013)

@Vaykir,

Bei mir sieht es fast genauso aus, nur dass bei mir zu Beginn meines VDSL-Anschlusses (vor 2 Jahren) auch mal bis zu 105k möglich waren. Inzwischen sind es "nur" ~85k ...
Ebenfalls hatte ich anfangs sporadische Resyncs, die ich mir nicht erklären konnte. Die Leitung und das Modem (Fritzbox 7390) sind top, das bestätigte mir auch die Person vom tel. Kundendienst (Telekom) xD
Letztendlich wurde ein Techniker vorbei geschickt, der nach ein paar Messungen die TAE-Dose getauscht hatte.
Seit dem habe ich keine Probleme mehr 

Hier mal ein paar Screenshots, wie es bei mir aussieht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ K3n$!, TurricanVeteran,

Ich habe vorhin das Firmware-Update bei dem SL2 durchgeführt. Leider sind die Syncs jetzt minimal (0,1 bis 0,8 MBit) schlechter, doch dafür ist die Alice-Firmware runter 
Allerdings kann ich jetzt gar nicht nachvollziehen, weshalb sich die SNR-Befehle immer noch nicht speichern lassen.
Der Befehl "save" ist vorhanden und es tut sich auch etwas, wenn man den eingibst. Doch sobald das Modem vom Strom getrennt, stellt er den SNR-Wert wieder auf 100(%), also den Ausgangswert. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob ich 1, 5 oder 50 als SNR verwende.

Im Webinterface bei "Erweitert" habe ich das eingestellt. Kann es da einen Zusammenhang geben?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, dass ab und zu im Webinterface diese Fehlermeldung erhalte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es beeinflusst das Ganze zwar nicht, ist aber etwas nervig. Das war aber auch schon mit der Alice-Firmware. Ich hatte selbst einige Jahre ein SL2 und so etwas nie ...

Noch etwas, das ich nicht ganz zuordnen kann, ist das:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann es damit einen Zusammenhang geben, weshalb der geänderte SNR nicht gespeichert wird?
Komischerweise tritt es nicht jedes Mal auf.

Hier noch einmal der default-Sync (links) und der Wert mit 1% (links)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaykir (9. Februar 2013)

> Bei mir sieht es fast genauso aus, nur dass bei mir zu Beginn meines VDSL-Anschlusses (vor 2 Jahren) auch mal bis zu 105k möglich waren. Inzwischen sind es "nur" ~85k ...
> Ebenfalls hatte ich anfangs sporadische Resyncs, die ich mir nicht erklären konnte. Die Leitung und das Modem (Fritzbox 7390) sind top, das bestätigte mir auch die Person vom tel. Kundendienst (Telekom) xD
> Letztendlich wurde ein Techniker vorbei geschickt, der nach ein paar Messungen die TAE-Dose getauscht hatte.
> Seit dem habe ich keine Probleme mehr



jau, die TAE dose könnts natürlich auch sein.
wir wohnen hier jetzt nen gutes jahr und die resyncs kommen erst seit ein paar wochen. diese woche aber besonders schlimm.


----------



## @@RON (9. Februar 2013)

Vaykir schrieb:


> jau, die TAE dose könnts natürlich auch sein.
> wir wohnen hier jetzt nen gutes jahr und die resyncs kommen erst seit ein paar wochen. diese woche aber besonders schlimm.


 
Ich war vorher 5 Jahre bei Alice und hatte fast halbjährlich einen neuen Splitter bekommen, da ich ständig Verbindungsabbrüche hatte.

Da mir Alice (und jeder andere Provider) aufgrund meiner Leitungslänge von ~3,7km (ca. 55dB) nur max 4,5 MBit "Risikoschaltung" bieten konnte, bin ich zur Telekom inkl. VDSL gewechselt. Wie bereits erwähnt hatte ich dann immer noch diese Resyncs und nachdem die TAE-Dose getauscht wurde, war wirklich Ruhe.
Daher kann ich nur empfehlen das mal in Erwägung zu ziehen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Februar 2013)

@@RON schrieb:


> @ K3n$!, TurricanVeteran,
> 
> Ich habe vorhin das Firmware-Update bei dem SL2 durchgeführt. Leider sind die Syncs jetzt minimal (0,1 bis 0,8 MBit) schlechter, doch dafür ist die Alice-Firmware runter
> Allerdings kann ich jetzt gar nicht nachvollziehen, weshalb sich die SNR-Befehle immer noch nicht speichern lassen.


Das kann ich dir auch nicht sagen. Ich weiß nicht mal mehr, ob das bei mir ging. (ist ja schon über 1 jahr her) Du könntest es ja noch mit der 3.63m probieren. Zu laden gibts die im modemboard oder auf anfrage von mir.


> Im Webinterface bei "Erweitert" habe ich das eingestellt. Kann es da einen Zusammenhang geben?


Mach das mal nicht im web-interface sondern via dmt. Du kannst auch mal mit den anderen einstellungen etwas herum spielen. (aber auf alle fälle adsl2+ einstellen)


> Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, dass ab und zu im Webinterface diese Fehlermeldung erhalte:


Das ist normal. Bei manchen geräten kommt es seltener, bei anderen häufiger...K.P. warum...



> Noch etwas, das ich nicht ganz zuordnen kann, ist das:


Das hatte ich nie. Evt. nochmal die firmware flashen.



> Hier noch einmal der default-Sync (links) und der Wert mit 1% (links)


Mir fällt gerade etwas auf. Könntest du mal mit orbmt auslesen und einen screenshot machen? Es schaut so aus, als wenn du an einem infineon-port hängst wärend K3n$! und ich einen centillium haben. Anscheinend kommt der bcm-chipsatz des siemens nicht ganz so gut mit dem infineon klar. Diesbezüglich könntest du ja noch die 3.63m probieren.
Zudem bist du auf fastpath geschalten, (wir interleaved) was die bandbreite ebenfalls etwas verringert. Allerdings kann man mit dem sl2 den port nicht auf interleaved bzw. fast zwingen. (die einstellmöglichkeit kenne ich nur von der fritzbox)
Solltest du die möglichkeit haben an ein ar860 oder firtzbox zu kommen (ggf. auch nur test weise) könntest du es mal damit probieren. Beides hat einen lantiq-chipsatz. (ehemals infineon)


@@RON schrieb:


> Ich war vorher 5 Jahre bei Alice und hatte fast  halbjährlich einen neuen Splitter bekommen, da ich ständig  Verbindungsabbrüche hatte.


Bei vdsl sollte es eigentlich keinen splitter mehr geben. (meist VoIP)



> Da mir Alice (und jeder andere Provider) aufgrund meiner  Leitungslänge von ~3,7km (ca. 55dB) nur max 4,5 MBit "Risikoschaltung"  bieten konnte,


 Bei 3,7 km hast du noch keine 55db dämpfung und dazu bekommst du so  auch mit der besten technik keine 4,5 mbit rein. Meine leitung ist ca. 6  km, hat laut modem 55db@300khz (für diesen träger wird berechnet) und  ich synce hier bestenfalls mit ca. 4400 kbit. (wird effektiv so um die  3,7-3,8 mbit machen)


Vaykir schrieb:


> wir wohnen hier jetzt nen gutes jahr und die  resyncs kommen erst seit ein paar wochen. diese woche aber besonders  schlimm.


 Was sagt das system-log? Hast du wirklich resync`s oder liegt der fehler wo anders?
Was für eine fritzbox hast du eigentlich?


----------



## joxxer (10. Februar 2013)

Bei Infineon Ports hat sich bisher die 3.63 w bzw. die 3.63 m bei vielen als hilfreich erwiesen. Man kann beim SL2 leider nicht die adslctl Settings dauerhaft speichern, da dieser nur im RAM des Routers gespeichert werden, also bei jedem Neustart per default geladen werden.


----------



## Vaykir (10. Februar 2013)

> Was sagt das system-log? Hast du wirklich resync`s oder liegt der fehler wo anders?
> Was für eine fritzbox hast du eigentlich?



Das Log sagt noch gar nix, da wir gestern die Box umgestellt haben und dann logischerweise kein strom dran war => log leer.
aber heute morgen hat er wie geplant zwischen 5 und 6 uhr neuverbunden (eingestellte zwangstrennungsuhrzeit).

is ne fritzbox 7360 sl.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Februar 2013)

@ Vaykir
 Beobachte es mal weiter. Wenn die box die dsl-verbindung trennt, dann steht das auch im log.
Kann es eigentlich sein, das deine 7360 recht warm wird/geworden ist? Wenn ja, könnte das durchaus das problem gewesen sein.
Als letzte möglichkeit hättest du noch das flashen der aktuellsten firmware bzw. das umtauschen der box. (letzteres vor allem, wenn sie auch an der wand hängend übermäßig warm wird bzw. das problem trotz ausschöpfung der möglichkeiten weiterhin besteht)
@joxxer
Wilkommen im forum.


----------



## Vaykir (10. Februar 2013)

> Beobachte es mal weiter. Wenn die box die dsl-verbindung trennt, dann steht das auch im log.



jep, das stand auch heute morgen drinne und auch die letzten tage. kann mich aber an den genauen log nicht mehr erinnern. irgendwas von zeitüberschreitung und asynchronität oder so.



> Kann es eigentlich sein, das deine 7360 recht warm wird/geworden ist? Wenn ja, könnte das durchaus das problem gewesen sein.



möglich wäre das, die box lag ja mehr als ungünstig. das dürfte aber jetzt nicht mehr sein, da sie ja frei an der wand hängt in ca. 150mm höhe.



> Als letzte möglichkeit hättest du noch das flashen der aktuellsten firmware bzw. das umtauschen der box. (letzteres vor allem, wenn sie auch an der wand hängend übermäßig warm wird bzw. das problem trotz ausschöpfung der möglichkeiten weiterhin besteht)



wir suchen ca. jede 2 wochen nach aktueller firmware. die ist also definitiv drauf.
falls das problem jetzt weiterhin besteht, dann werde ich 1und1 mal anrufen wegen tae dose und/oder neuer box.

danke erstmal für eure hilfe.


----------



## @@RON (10. Februar 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Mach das mal nicht im web-interface sondern via dmt. Du kannst auch mal mit den anderen einstellungen etwas herum spielen. (aber auf alle fälle adsl2+ einstellen)


Aber im DMT kann ich die Einstellungen doch nicht speichern.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Mir fällt gerade etwas auf. Könntest du mal mit orbmt auslesen und einen screenshot machen? Es schaut so aus, als wenn du an einem infineon-port hängst wärend K3n$! und ich einen centillium haben. Anscheinend kommt der bcm-chipsatz des siemens nicht ganz so gut mit dem infineon klar. Diesbezüglich könntest du ja noch die 3.63m probieren.
> Zudem bist du auf fastpath geschalten, (wir interleaved) was die bandbreite ebenfalls etwas verringert. Allerdings kann man mit dem sl2 den port nicht auf interleaved bzw. fast zwingen. (die einstellmöglichkeit kenne ich nur von der fritzbox)



Klar, bitteschön, obwohl ich da nicht erkennen kann, was es für ein Port ist ... muss man dazu eine bestimmte Version der OrbMT verwenden?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Okay, das mit dem Fastpath könnte man natürlich von Alice deaktivieren lassen. Kann man die auch dazu bringen, dass die einen an einen bestimmten Port hängen? bzw. können die sehen, was sie für Ports haben?



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Solltest du die möglichkeit haben an ein ar860 oder firtzbox zu kommen (ggf. auch nur test weise) könntest du es mal damit probieren. Beides hat einen lantiq-chipsatz. (ehemals infineon)


Ich habe noch ein SpeedTouch 585i V6 umliegen ...



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Bei vdsl sollte es eigentlich keinen splitter mehr geben. (meist VoIP)


Das mit den neuen Splittern bezog sich auf meinen alten DSL-Anschluss bei Alice. Jetzt habe ich VDSL bei Telekom und auch einen Splitter, wobei die inzwischen dazu übergegangen sind, keinen mehr zu verwenden. Stichwort IP-basiert. Mein Anschluss hat das allerdings noch nicht.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Bei 3,7 km hast du noch keine 55db dämpfung und dazu bekommst du so  auch mit der besten technik keine 4,5 mbit rein. Meine leitung ist ca. 6  km, hat laut modem 55db@300khz (für diesen träger wird berechnet) und  ich synce hier bestenfalls mit ca. 4400 kbit. (wird effektiv so um die  3,7-3,8 mbit machen)



Laut mehreren Mitarbeitern von Alice war meine DSL-Leitung knapp 3,7km lang. Davon ca. 2km ein super Kabel mit optimalem Kabelquerschnitt, doch die restlichen 1,7km waren ein sehr dünnes Kabel, das an der Stelle einen Flaschenhals erzeugte ...
Hier mal ein Screenshot von damals:
1.) Das beste Ergebnis, dass ich bei meiner Leitung hatte. Modem war das SpeedTouch 585i V6



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2.) Gleiches Modem, nur etwas später. Warum auch immer das Spektrum da anders aussieht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3.) Mich hatte ein sehr kompetenter (Lob! xD) Alice-Techniker kurzzeitig auf ein ADSL 2+ Profil gelegt. Modem = SL2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4.) Wie 3. nur mit dem SpeedTouch 585i V6:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5.) Noch einmal vom OrbMT mit dem Siemens SL2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Letztendlich war die Leitung nie der Brüller, doch lieber eine etwas instabile Risikoschaltung mit 3-4 MBits, statt 1000 von AOL, Arcor oder Telekom. Auffällig war auch, dass immer ein Einbruch im Spektrum bei 690 kHz zu sehen war...
Irgendwann hat es mir dann gereicht und hab mir VDSL bestellt


----------



## K3n$! (10. Februar 2013)

Nächstes kleines "Update":



K3n$! schrieb:


> *Update #2 - 10.02.2013*
> 
> Ich war mal so frei und hab die beiden Firmwares für das Siemens SL2-141-I hier hochgeladen (beide ohne Branding).
> Die Dateien habe ich von Modemboard.net heruntergeladen.
> ...


----------



## joxxer (10. Februar 2013)

Hi,

für was braucht man denn da Java?

Gruß
joxxer


----------



## @@RON (10. Februar 2013)

joxxer schrieb:


> für was braucht man denn da Java?



Für das Firmware-Update des Siemens SL2-141-I


----------



## K3n$! (10. Februar 2013)

joxxer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> für was braucht man denn da Java?
> 
> ...


 

Hey, 

ich seh grade, dass das etwas anders aussieht, als bei mir. Ich habe die Verison 3.63w von Turrican bekommen, 
wobei man dort nicht über das Webinterface oder Telnet die Firmware flasht, sondern mit einem Java Tool. 
Anscheinend ist diese Version hier nur fürs Webinterface. 

Was mich aber gerade irritiert, ist die Tatsache, dass ich bei mir übers Webinterface gar nicht mehr flashen kann. 
Ich hab mal ins Handbuch vom SL2 geschaut und dort sehe ich 5 Menüpunkte in der Leiste (oben im Webinterface).
Bei mir sind nur 3 da. Der Punkt "Management", also der letzte, erscheint bei mir gar nicht.

Ich hab das mit Java erstmal rausgenommen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Februar 2013)

@@RON schrieb:


> Aber im DMT kann ich die Einstellungen doch nicht speichern.


Das Sl2 scheint die daten, laut joxxer, generell nicht zu halten, wenn man es von strom nimmt.


> Klar, bitteschön, obwohl ich da nicht erkennen kann, was es für ein Port ist ... muss man dazu eine bestimmte Version der OrbMT verwenden?


Muß gerade feststellen, das das siemens das anscheinend nicht her gibt.


> Okay, das mit dem Fastpath könnte man natürlich von Alice deaktivieren lassen.


Wäre jetzt nicht zwingend, da ich nicht weiß wieviel bandbreite im endeffekt dabei herum kommt. Wie gesagt, an meinem anschluß kann ich das mit der fritzbox selbst bestimmen und einstellen.


> Kann man die auch dazu bringen, dass die einen an einen bestimmten Port hängen? bzw. können die sehen, was sie für Ports haben?


Auf einen anderen port schalten lassen wird eher nicht gehen. Wenn ich die bilder weiter unten im post so sehe, schaltet alice wohl generell auf infineon.


> Ich habe noch ein SpeedTouch 585i V6 umliegen ...


Nimm das mal. Es hat zwar den selben chipsatz wie das sl2, zeigt aber in deinen bildern weiter unten den port an. Außerdem kannst du es genau so tunen wie das sl2 und evt. liefert es am infineon bessere werte.



> Laut mehreren Mitarbeitern von Alice war meine DSL-Leitung knapp 3,7km lang. Davon ca. 2km ein super Kabel mit optimalem Kabelquerschnitt, doch die restlichen 1,7km waren ein sehr dünnes Kabel, das an der Stelle einen Flaschenhals erzeugte ...


Wie gesagt, das würde mich sehr wundern. Da müßte ja auf den letzten 1,7 km das schwächste mögliche kabel (glaube 0,35 mm querschnitt) verbaut worden sein.
Mal davon ab, schaue dir mal bitte die bilder von deiner alten leitung an. Die dmt-screenshots zeigen dir auch an, was das modem beim 300khz-träger misst. (für diese frequenz wird kontes-orca berechnet) Zugegeben, die werte werden jetzt nicht hyper-genau sein, aber das sl2 meint 50 db und das speedtouch 46. Ich denke mal, das dazwischen die wahrheit liegt (was auch die 4,5 mbit ermöglichte) und dir der techniker nur den berechneten tkom-wert sagte.


> 2.) Gleiches Modem, nur etwas später. Warum auch immer das Spektrum da anders aussieht:


Anderer snr im vergleich zum bild 1. (höher) Dadurch verändert sich die belegung der träger.




> 3.) Mich hatte ein sehr kompetenter (Lob! xD) Alice-Techniker kurzzeitig auf ein ADSL 2+ Profil gelegt. Modem = SL2


Das sl2 scheint infineon-port + adsl2+ nicht zu mögen. (zumindest nicht die 3.28p-firmware)




> 4.) Wie 3. nur mit dem SpeedTouch 585i V6:


Das speedtouch macht es besser. Allerdings hattest du auf deiner leitung eine massive einstreuung von mittelwellensendern.


----------



## joxxer (10. Februar 2013)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich seh grade, dass das etwas anders aussieht, als bei mir. Ich habe die Verison 3.63w von Turrican bekommen,
> wobei man dort nicht über das Webinterface oder Telnet die Firmware flasht, sondern mit einem Java Tool.
> ...



Hi,

hat die Firmware die du jetzt hast ein Hansenet Branding?
Man kann wenn über das Webinterface der Punkt fehlt nur per Downgrade auf 3.28p das originale Webinterface wieder bekommen.

Wobei die SL2 wirklicht nicht mehr empfehlenswert sind.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das Sl2 scheint die daten, laut joxxer, generell nicht zu halten, wenn man es von strom nimmt.
> Muß gerade feststellen, das das siemens das anscheinend nicht her gibt.
> Wäre jetzt nicht zwingend, da ich nicht weiß wieviel bandbreite im endeffekt dabei herum kommt. Wie gesagt, an meinem anschluß kann ich das mit der fritzbox selbst bestimmen und einstellen.
> Auf einen anderen port schalten lassen wird eher nicht gehen. Wenn ich die bilder weiter unten im post so sehe, schaltet alice wohl generell auf infineon.
> Nimm das mal. Es hat zwar den selben chipsatz wie das sl2, zeigt aber in deinen bildern weiter unten den port an. Außerdem kannst du es genau so tunen wie das sl2 und evt. liefert es am infineon bessere werte.


 


Das man den Port nicht auslesen kann ist ein allgemeines Problem mit dem alten Linecodetreiber des SL2, wenn man das direkt nach dem die Leitung syncron ist ausliest wird der Port angezeigt. Alice schaltet seit der Integration in das o2 Angebot nur noch über Telefonica also an Centillium und Broadcom Linecards, vorher gabs in reinen Hansenet Ausbaugebieten Broadcom und Infineon Linecards.

Gruß
Joxxer


----------



## K3n$! (10. Februar 2013)

joxxer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat die Firmware die du jetzt hast ein Hansenet Branding?
> Man kann wenn über das Webinterface der Punkt fehlt nur per Downgrade auf 3.28p das originale Webinterface wieder bekommen.
> ...


 

Ich denke, dass das die entbrandete-Version ist.
> http://www.abload.de/img/webinterfaceqqj0g.png

Warum ist das SL2 nicht so gut ?
Macht bei mir aber eine gute Figur, wenn ich das so sehe.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Februar 2013)

joxxer schrieb:


> Wobei die SL2 wirklicht nicht mehr empfehlenswert sind.


Kann ich jetzt nicht behaupten. Die dinger laufen an leitungen mit centillium-port ähnlich schnell bzw. mit tuning teilweise schneller als eine 7270. Dabei sind sie auch noch recht stabil. (an meinem anschluß weis der router nichtmal, was ein resync ist)


> Das man den Port nicht auslesen kann ist ein allgemeines Problem mit dem alten Linecodetreiber des SL2, wenn man das direkt nach dem die Leitung syncron ist ausliest wird der Port angezeigt. Alice schaltet seit der Integration in das o2 Angebot nur noch über Telefonica also an Centillium und Broadcom Linecards, vorher gabs in reinen Hansenet Ausbaugebieten Broadcom und Infineon Linecards.
> 
> Gruß
> Joxxer


 Wieder was gelernt. Hoffentlich kann ich es auch behalten.


----------



## joxxer (10. Februar 2013)

Da Problem mit dem SL2 liegt darin, das der Linecodetreiber als der Treiber des DSL Chipsatz schon über knapp 6 Jahre alt ist und es doch seit dem schon einige Updates bei den verschiedenen DSLAM Typen der Anbieter kam und da kann es unter Umständen dazu kommen, das es entweder Probleme mit dem Verbindungsaufbau geben kann, Leitungsfehler  oder aber auch das der Router an sich Probleme bereitet wie z.B. das der interne Webserver des Webinterface nicht mehr richtig ausliefert. Klar kann man das SL2 dank adslctl über DMT ganz gut einstellen, aber grade in Anschlussbereichen wo die Hauptkabel also von Hauptverteiler zum DSL Router/Modem überbeschaltet sind, können solche Änderungen des Rauschabstandes und die fehlende Kompatibilität mit aktuellen DSLAMs zu Problemen führen.

Bei Hauptkabel wo nur wenige DSL Anschlüsse drauf sind würde selbst eine 7170 ohne Probleme laufen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Februar 2013)

joxxer schrieb:


> Da Problem mit dem SL2 liegt darin, das der Linecodetreiber als der Treiber des DSL Chipsatz schon über knapp 6 Jahre alt ist...


Das ist ein argument allerdings halte ich dagegen, das dieser "opi" an vielen anschlüssen immer noch schneller läuft, als so manch neues gerät. Das sollte einem doch irgendwie zu denken geben...
Mal davon ab sind die geräte meistens bereits vorhanden (@@ron) oder bereits am port erprobt (habe bei K3n$! ihn erwähnt, weil ich weiß das es am centillium fluppt). Sollten sich irgendwann probleme beim syncen ergeben muß ich mir mal eine liste von dem machen, was inkompatibel ist.


> Bei Hauptkabel wo nur wenige DSL Anschlüsse drauf sind würde selbst eine 7170 ohne Probleme laufen.


 ...aber die 7170 läuft nicht wirklich schnell wobei man sagen muß, je kürzer das kabel um so besser diese box.


----------



## Vaykir (17. Februar 2013)

Vaykir schrieb:


> falls das problem jetzt weiterhin besteht, dann werde ich 1und1 mal anrufen wegen tae dose und/oder neuer box.


 
Und da isses soweit. auszug ausm protokoll der firtzbox:



> 17.02.13    21:50:29    DSL ist verfügbar (DSL-Synchronisierung besteht mit 51392/10048 kbit/s).
> 17.02.13    21:49:59    DSL-Synchronisierung beginnt (Training).
> 17.02.13    21:49:45    Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
> 17.02.13    21:49:45    DSL antwortet nicht (Keine DSL-Synchronisierung).


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Februar 2013)

Gibt es noch mehr resync`s? Wenn nicht, dann bitte noch 2-3 weitere abwarten und auch nach den zeiten schauen. Es könnte durchaus sein, das das modem nur neu syncronisiert hat weil zu dem zeitpunkt "viel verkehr" im leitungsbündel war. (evt. gegenseitiges übersprechen der leitungen)
Der sync hat ja 1 woche gehalten...


----------



## Vaykir (17. Februar 2013)

Selbst wenns so wäre: viel Verkehr ist bei uns immer, weil wir mit drei Rechnern am Router hängen und die fast den ganzen Tag laufen. 2 davon haben auch ständige Verbindung ins Battle.net oder es laufen andere Onlinespiele.
Die Lags sind ebenfalls nicht verschwunden und treten noch genau so häufig auf, wie vor dem Routerumzug.

Was mir ebenfalls aufgefallen ist: wenn die Bandbreite stark ausgelastet ist, wird Diablo fast unspielbar. Die Lags nehmen deutlich zu und sind auch an sich länger. Ist mir letztens aufgefallen, als im Hintergrund der Tera Installer die benötigten Daten aus dem Internet geladen hat (Geschwindigkeit zwischen 5 und 6 MB/s).

Um die Festplatte und die SSD auszuschließen (Diablo ist auf der selben SSD installiert wie Windows, aber auf einer anderen Partition), habe ich mal eine zweite SSD eingebaut und Diablo 3 darauf verschoben.

edit:
öh ja.... meine c300 war aufgeteilt in C: windows und E: games, die M4 war frei. hab jetzt diablo3 von der c300 auf die m4 kopiert und keine lags mehr oO
so jetzt seid ihr dran^^


----------



## K3n$! (4. März 2013)

So, ich push das Thema mal wieder hoch 

Mittlerweile ist mir die Leitung doch zu langsam geworden, weshalb ich mich noch
einmal mit 1und1 in Verbindung gesetzt habe. Am 14. wird mir nun auf Kulanz, 
nehme ich an, VDSL50 geschaltet. Eine passende Box für den Anschluss wollte man
mir hingegen nicht geben, auch nicht tauschen. 
Ich bin gespannt, wie das alles abläuft und werde hier noch weiter berichten.


----------



## Vaykir (4. März 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Gibt es noch mehr resync`s? Wenn nicht, dann bitte noch 2-3 weitere abwarten und auch nach den zeiten schauen. Es könnte durchaus sein, das das modem nur neu syncronisiert hat weil zu dem zeitpunkt "viel verkehr" im leitungsbündel war. (evt. gegenseitiges übersprechen der leitungen)
> Der sync hat ja 1 woche gehalten...


 
Gestern und heute sind erneut Verbingsabbrüche aufgetreten. Die Sache scheint also noch nicht vom Tisch zu sein.
Habe mal zu Testzwecken unter INternet -> DSL-Informationen -> Störsicherheit von "Max. Performance" auf einen weiter links geschoben.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. März 2013)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Gestern und heute sind erneut Verbingsabbrüche aufgetreten. Die Sache scheint also noch nicht vom Tisch zu sein.


Hmpf... Auf was für einen port bist du überhaupt geschalten? (broadcom, infineon usw.)
Ist die aktuellste firmware auf der box?


> Habe mal zu Testzwecken unter INternet -> DSL-Informationen -> Störsicherheit von "Max. Performance" auf einen weiter links geschoben.


 Bei dir ist so viel platz nach oben, das du ihn vermutlich ganz nach links schieben kannst. Gibt es da auch einen regler für den impulsstörschutz? (inp)


----------



## Vaykir (4. März 2013)

> Hmpf... Auf was für einen port bist du überhaupt geschalten? (broadcom, infineon usw.)



Is nen Infineon Verteiler.



> Ist die aktuellste firmware auf der box?



selbstverständlich.



> Bei dir ist so viel platz nach oben, das du ihn vermutlich ganz nach links schieben kannst. Gibt es da auch einen regler für den impulsstörschutz? (inp)



jop gibt es. insgesamt sind es 4 regler:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. März 2013)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Is nen Infineon Verteiler.


Gut. Sollte es von der verträglichkeit her also nicht unbedingt probleme geben.


> jop gibt es. insgesamt sind es 4 regler:


 Bei der "angestrebten störabstandsmarge" brauchst du glaube nix verstellen. Laut deinem letzten screenshot, der das zeigt, hast du 19 db-snr und das wird wohl auch nicht höher gehen, wenn du den regler ganz nach links stellst. Das selbe gilt auch für die senderichtung.
Interessanter sollte der regler für die "impulsstörfestigkeit (inp)" sein. Den kannst du mal testweise ganz nach links stellen und unter "dsl" schauen, ob sich was beim inp tut. (der angezeigte wert sollte höher werden)
Die einstellung für die funkstörungen sollte bei deiner leitung übrigens nix bringen, da sie recht kurz ist. Allerdings kannst du auch diesen regler mal nach ganz links verfrachten und testen. (evt. ist dein kabel recht stark belegt und diese option könnte bei "übersprechen" helfen)


----------



## Vaykir (12. März 2013)

So hatte gerade wieder nen disconnect und jetzt mal impulsstörfestigkeit ganz nach links geschoben und den rest wieder nach rechts. hat erstmal super lange gedauert, bis der router wieder verbunden war (PPPoE fehler kamen die ganze zeit).
unter DSL sind die werte eigl alle gleich geblieben, bis auf Störabstandsmarge und Leitungsdämpfung, die sind gesunken (von 19/13 auf 11/12).


----------



## tommy-n (18. Mai 2013)

So, ich wurde leider aufgrund eines Defekts an meiner 7390 dazu gezwungen meine alte 7170 wieder zu verwenden. Und da diese auch nur mit knapp 14 Mbit synct (wie auch meine 7390 mit Standardkonfiguration), dachte ich mir das ich mal eben kurz die "DownstreamMarginOffset auf -30" setze wie auch bei meiner 7390. Und jetzt will ich mal eben kurz die Aussage widerlegen das eine 7390 ein schlechtes Modem hat . Eine 7170 ist nämlich noch schlechter .

Also, hier mal die Syncs (beide mit "*DownstreamMarginOffset auf -30*", weniger bringt sowieso nix bei den Fritz!Boxen).
*7390: 16288/1149 kbit/s
7170: 15413/1149 kbit/s*

Das alles am selben Anschluss, die Unterschiede kommen also nicht vom Anschluss . Da freue ich mich doch schon glatt wieder auf meine 7390, wenn sie von AVM repariert/getauscht wurde .


----------



## K3n$! (18. Mai 2013)

Kauf dir lieber eine 7270. Damit kommst du sicherlich auf Fullsync


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Mai 2013)

Da reicht vermutlich schon ein ar860. 
Die 7270 verliert allerdings bei kürzer werdender leitung zunehmend ihren vorsprung. Auf langen bzw. extremen längen ist sie aber ungeschlagen.
@tommy-n
Da erzählst du aber nix neues. Die 7170 ist ja auch schon uralt und nicht gerade die beste konstruktion. Alternative geräte mit dem selben chipsatz (z.b. eben das ar860) sollten schon eine ganze ecke schneller sein. (ohne tuning)


----------



## tommy-n (22. Mai 2013)

Naja, Vorschaltmodem ist keine Option wegen Vodafone TV und dann brauch ich auch 4 Gbit/s Anschlüsse am Router (gut, notfalls würde auch ein Switch gehen, aber alles in einem ist immer noch besser).

Aber eins muss man AVM lassen, die Fritz!Boxen sind immer noch besser als eine EasyBox 803 (mit aktueller Firmware) von Vodafone (die hab ich an dem Anschluss auch mal probiert). Die synct ohne Änderungen nur zwischen 1 Mbit/s und 14 Mbit/s (je nach Lust, Laune und Tagesform) und hat darüberhinaus bei der kleinsten Last ständig den Sync verloren.


----------



## mrfloppy (7. Juni 2013)

Hier sind teilweise Leute mit echt klasse dämpfungswerten eigentlich recht ordentlichen beitraten , klagen aber über abbrüche ! Dann liest man, hier Provider anrufen wegen neuer gar , neuer Box und manche eiern in der störsicherheit rum !  Denkt mal drüber nach ob die Probleme nicht hausgemacht sind wie zb parallele tae Dosen, keine durchgehenden Leitung im Haus tae-all sondern klemmstellen drin die nichtmehr sauber sind! Anschluss Volt sogar aus dem aderdrall geschaltet und und und 
Sehr oft sind Probleme hausgemacht, sehe ich immer wieder


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Juni 2013)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Denkt mal drüber nach ob die Probleme nicht hausgemacht sind wie zb parallele tae Dosen,


Gibt es heutzutage nicht mehr, außer man hat die letzten 30 jahre nix an der anlage gemacht bzw. es kam in der zeit nie ein techniker vorbei.


> keine durchgehenden Leitung im Haus tae-all sondern klemmstellen drin die nichtmehr sauber sind!


Darauf hat man als endkunde eigentlich keinen zugriff. Die aktuellen apl sind zudem abgeschlossen so das man nicht mal ran kommt, wenn man wollte.


> Anschluss Volt sogar aus dem aderdrall geschaltet und und und
> Sehr oft sind Probleme hausgemacht, sehe ich immer wieder


 In dem fall nicht haus- sondern techniker bzw. elektriker-gemacht.
Das einzige was der normale kunde kontollieren kann ist die verkabelung zwischen tae-dose und router.
Und noch was... Gute leitungswerte ist nicht gleich zu setzen mit einer schnellen und stabilen verbindung.  Da spielen noch eine handvoll andere faktoren mit rein.


----------



## tommy-n (8. Juli 2013)

So, hab mittlerweile meine reklamierte 7390 von AVM zurück bekommen und wollte jetzt auch wieder die Optimierungen vornehmen.

Leider muss ich aber sagen, dass mit Firmware 84.05.51 das ganze nicht mehr funktioniert. Zwar gibt es nach wie vor die DownstreamMarginOffset, allerdings werden Änderungen daran nicht mehr übernommen sondern die Störabstandsmarge bleibt immer auf 6db (hab es mehrmals probiert und die Konfiguration steht danach auch so in der Fritz!Box, hat aber eben keine Auswirkungen. Da hat AVM in den neuen Firmwares wohl diese Moddingmöglichkeit entfernt und es ist maximal noch 0 erlaubt.

Vielleicht für alle interessant die eine Fritz!Box haben und mit dem Gedanken spielen eine aktuelle Firmware aufzuspielen.


----------



## tommy-n (31. August 2013)

So, da ich mittlerweile zu Unitymedia gewechselt bin, aber noch für fast 1 Jahr meinen Vodafone Anschluss habe, hab ich mir jetzt mal ein Sphairon Turbolink AR860E1-B V2 zugelegt und die Fritz!Box 7390 wird verkauft (hab jetzt einen TP-Link WDR3600, der mit dd-wrt auf 2 WAN Verbindungen aufgebohrt werden soll - also Kabel und DSL parallel mit Load Balancing).

Interessanterweise kann ich bei mir aber keine Verbesserung mit dem AR860 feststellen, was den Sync angeht (hab die RouterTech v2.97 Firmware darauf laufen). Es ist sogar im Gegenteil so, dass es das schlechteste Modem ist, dass ich bisher an dem Anschluss hatte, da ich nur einen Sync von 13111/1111 bekomme.

Somit sieht es an meinem Anschluss also wie folgt aus:

*7390 (Default): 14562/1137 kbit/s
7170 (Default): 14xxx/11xx kbit/s (ist aus meiner Erinnerung, hab da keine Screenshots zur Hand)*
*7390 (**DownstreamMarginOffset auf -30): 16288/1149 kbit/s
7170 (**DownstreamMarginOffset auf -30): 15413/1149 kbit/s*
*Sphairon AR860 V2 (mit RouterTech v2.97): 13145/1123 kbit/s*

Eine Easybox 803 hing auch mal dran, aber die verliert ständig die Verbindung und connectet sich mal mit 1 Mbit und mal mit 14 Mbit, die hat also irgendeinen Defekt, daher läuft die außer Konkurrenz.

Ich hab bei ebay jetzt auch noch ein Siemens SL2 günstig bekommen, mal gespannt was das so aus der Leitung rausholt. Vom AR860 jedenfalls bin ich ziemlich enttäuscht, da hätte ich mir mehr erwartet und nicht das es das bisher schlechteste Modem an meinem Anschluss ist.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. August 2013)

tommy-n schrieb:


> Interessanterweise kann ich bei mir aber keine Verbesserung mit dem AR860 feststellen, was den Sync angeht (hab die RouterTech v2.97 Firmware darauf laufen). Es ist sogar im Gegenteil so, dass es das schlechteste Modem ist, dass ich bisher an dem Anschluss hatte, da ich nur einen Sync von 13111/1111 bekomme.


 So kann es halt gehen... Das ar860 mag vermutlich deinen port nicht und auf kürzer werdender leitung verliert es anscheinen auch den vorsprung gegenüber der 7170.
Auf was für einen port bist du geschalten und wie hoch ist eigentlich deine leitungsdämpfung?


----------



## tommy-n (1. September 2013)

Mit "auf was für einen Port bist du geschalten" meinst du die Gegenseite oder? Das wäre in meinem Fall: Broadcom 163.65

Meine Leitungsdämpfung ist (laut Fritz!Box 7390) 7/10 db (Upload/Download).


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. September 2013)

tommy-n schrieb:


> Mit "auf was für einen Port bist du geschalten" meinst du die Gegenseite oder? Das wäre in meinem Fall: Broadcom 163.65


Jup, das meine ich.
Die broadcom-ports lassen sich, von meiner seite her, momentan schlecht einschätzen. Die dinger scheinen teilweise etwas zickig zu sein und vertragen sich nicht mit allen routern/modems. Da das siemens sl2 aber einen broadcom-chipsatz hat, ist das evt. das beste modem für deinen port. Das mußt du aber ausprobieren. (die kombi kann aber auch ernsthafte probleme machen)



> Meine Leitungsdämpfung ist (laut Fritz!Box 7390) 7/10 db (Upload/Download).


 Du hast bestimmt beim snr geschaut. Für diese dämpfung ist die erzielte datenrate eigentlich hoffnungslos zu wenig. (außer wenn du eine DPBO-schaltung hast)
Kannst du mal einen screen aus der fritzbox von internet->dsl-informationen->dsl und spektrum posten?


----------

